# Tee Times - Staying or Going



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

when golf clubs were reopened back up it was under the restrictions that each tee time must be booked and people can’t just rock up

Now a lot of clubs at that stage were just “rock up and play” clubs but introduced the booking system 

Now as we approach 21st June there is a chance that EG will remove the restrictions for tee times for club the question is 

What are your club looking to do ?

Are they going to keep them , remove them totally ? Some sort of hybrid ?

And which way do you want the club to go ? 

Has the feeling about tee bookings changed over the past 12 months ?


----------



## wjemather (May 31, 2021)

Since booking was mandated, there has been huge pressure from the established core of senior members at many member's clubs locally to return to the old turn-up-and-play model. I have no doubt that they will get their way.

However, I get the feeling that many (particularly those with families) have appreciated being able to schedule their golf around their home/work-lives due to knowing exactly what time they'll tee-off, and would like to retain the booking systems.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

For me they need to stay. Its fine for the seniors to say they don't want them. But they generally don't have the same pressure on their time.

I, and pretty much everyone I play with, need to know when what time we are playing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			For me they need to stay. Its fine for the seniors to say they don't want them. But they generally don't have the same pressure on their time.

I, and pretty much everyone I play with, need to know when what time we are playing.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly this


----------



## Wabinez (May 31, 2021)

Happy for them to go back to how they were.

it was tee bookings after 9am Monday - Friday.

ball chute on a Saturday until 11am when the ladies had tee times, and after them it was bookable times

sundays was also ball chute to 9am, after which it was bookable.

worked really well


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

Some will want them to stay, some will want it to revert to no tee times, few will see the opposite point of view, as has been the case every time this has been discussed on here lol


----------



## apj0524 (May 31, 2021)

We are trying a hybrid system at the moment, roll-up tee slots until 9:30 and from 4:30, not sure which way it will go as the members seems to be 50/50


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 31, 2021)

Shouldn't be an issue for us, we had a booking system in place prior to covid which everyone had accepted.

The only issue to be resolved is whether or not I (or anyone else) can turn up really early on a Thursday morning and go off the 10th. Currently, I need a tee time to play and can only go off the first.


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2021)

I much prefer having bookings.  Prior to lockdown we were just turn up and play.  Take this afternoon, for example, in previous years it would been fairly empty on a bank holiday afternoon.  Today, with the increase in members, it was booked though to 5.40.  At least I could see that the course was going to be full with 3 or 4 balls and there was no point in making a wasted journey.  Also, it enables me to see if there is a space with people I know as I don’t belong to any particular group.


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2021)

GG26 said:



			I much prefer having bookings.  Prior to lockdown we were just turn up and play.  Take this afternoon, for example, in previous years it would been fairly empty on a bank holiday afternoon.  Today, with the increase in members, it was booked though to 5.40.  At least I could see that the course was going to be full with 3 or 4 balls and there was no point in making a wasted journey.  Also, it enables me to see if there is a space with people I know as I don’t belong to any particular group.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words Mike
I hope they stay
I imagine it will go to EGM once restrictions lift.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2021)

A few weeks ago I played with a guy who was hugely defensive of his club being turn up and play when I had first played with him a few years ago. He stated 'I won't be a member of a club that has a booking system '. I was interested to hear how he had found the last 12 months, or whatever it was. He had mellowed and believed his club would have a hybrid system where they would block out certain times of the day for turn up and play and the rest would be booking only. As someone who had been a hardliner on this issue, as his club had been, I thought this was a good compromise.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A few weeks ago I played with a guy who was hugely defensive of his club being turn up and play when I had first played with him a few years ago. He stated 'I won't be a member of a club that has a booking system '. I was interested to hear how he had found the last 12 months, or whatever it was. He had mellowed and believed his club would have a hybrid system where they would block out certain times of the day for turn up and play and the rest would be booking only. As someone who had been a hardliner on this issue, as his club had been, I thought this was a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...


wonder if you'll see the same compromise from the hardliners on the other side? nah ill get my coat lol


----------



## Grizzly (May 31, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			For me they need to stay. Its fine for the seniors to say they don't want them. But they generally don't have the same pressure on their time.

I, and pretty much everyone I play with, need to know when what time we are playing.
		
Click to expand...

Nailed it in one.  I doubt I would have found it nearly so easy to integrate into my club had I had to wait to be asked to join others, and - when work and the like take up a lot of my days, I don't need to be turning up and waiting two hours to tee off.

I agree there is an argument for roll ups/swindles and the like - but these can easily be blocked off within the likes of BRS, so a hybrid approach should be straightforward enough.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

apj0524 said:



			We are trying a hybrid system at the moment, roll-up tee slots until 9:30 and from 4:30, not sure which way it will go as the members seems to be 50/50
		
Click to expand...

What happens if sufficient people have rolled up that they spill over into the booked tee times... 🤔


----------



## SammmeBee (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			What happens if sufficient people have rolled up that they spill over into the booked tee times... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

They are sent home......

Any decent (and more other ones) now have too many members/people wanting to play golf to go back to rock up and play......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

GG26 said:



			I much prefer having bookings.  Prior to lockdown we were just turn up and play.  Take this afternoon, for example, in previous years it would been fairly empty on a bank holiday afternoon.  Today, with the increase in members, it was booked though to 5.40.  At least I could see that the course was going to be full with 3 or 4 balls and there was no point in making a wasted journey.  Also, it enables me to see if there is a space with people I know as I don’t belong to any particular group.
		
Click to expand...

Except you could only not play because of the tee booking in place.  If your club was ‘turn up and play‘ today then you could have rolled up; put your ‘ball in the chute‘, and waited until it was your turn.  If there were too many balls in the chute I.e. too many ahead of you for you to be bothered or have the time to wait then you would have just gone home.  If not so many in the queue and you had time to wait then you would have played.

My club is waiting until we know what’s going to happen on the 21st and then the board will make a recommendation to the members.  There will be very significant and heated debate.  Some 5 yrs ago the club piloted tee booking for a 3 month trial - at the end of which the members voted strongly against its retention.

I think the vote will be much closer this time, especially as we have a load of newer members who are used to being able to book a tee time - either new to club membership or moved from clubs with tee booking.  I think an element of turn up and play will be retained...most probably for weekday golf and possibly also for weekends after maybe 3pm. Weekend golf to mid-afternoon and midweek roll ups i can see being tee booking.  But there is a possibility that 100% tee booking will win the day, and that will cause ructions in the membership especially amongst members of longer standing.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2021)

I'd never join a club where I didn't know when I was teeing off and roughly when I'd be done. Putting a ball in a chute and teeing off 2 hours later just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Humpy (May 31, 2021)

Our committee has recently agreed to scrap tee times as soon as possible and return back to how things were pre covid. The majority of the members were in favour of having no tee times. 

We are quite a sweep heavy club, some days having more than 1, so tee times don't really work in the main. Plus we have the availability of 3 starting holes which doesn't really suit tee times.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 31, 2021)

Humpy said:



			Our committee has recently agreed to scrap tee times as soon as possible and return back to how things were pre covid. The majority of the members were in favour of having no tee times.

We are quite a sweep heavy club, some days having more than 1, so tee times don't really work in the main. Plus we have the availability of 3 starting holes which doesn't really suit tee times.
		
Click to expand...

You mean the minority get preference over everyone else then!?!?


----------



## apj0524 (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			What happens if sufficient people have rolled up that they spill over into the booked tee times... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

So far it hasn't happened as the Blocked off Tee time were studied for the number of players who play on average and the they have allowed for some spare capacity.  But you are right its going to happen but the club have communicated the that there is a risk of turning up to play and advising if they don't want to take to take the risk use the tee booking process


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Except you could only not play because of the tee booking in place.  If your club was ‘turn up and play‘ today then you could have rolled up; put your ‘ball in the chute‘, and waited until it was your turn.  If there were too many balls in the chute I.e. too many ahead of you for you to be bothered or have the time to wait then you would have just gone home.  If not so many in the queue and you had time to wait then you would have played.
		
Click to expand...

At least he knew. Who wants to go all the way to the club, only to find it rammed and have to turn round and go home?

Like I said previously. Fine if you have nothing else to do. Which is mostly theseniors, and they will be the group who complain the most.

I suddenly found myself with time to play today. I looked on the booking sheet and found a slot that was ideal. It meant I could plan some other things I needed to do around the golf, get everything done I wanted to and know the dog wasn't going to be left on her own for too long.

When I play with my son. There is no way he would be interested in playing if we had to wait for an hour before playing.

There is no downside to booking. Other than its not what some clubs used to do!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 31, 2021)

Surely the clubs should/would like a vote now they’ve seen the other side?


----------



## TheDiablo (May 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Except you could only not play because of the tee booking in place.  If your club was ‘turn up and play‘ today then you could have rolled up; put your ‘ball in the chute‘, and waited until it was your turn.  If there were too many balls in the chute I.e. too many ahead of you for you to be bothered or have the time to wait then you would have just gone home.  If not so many in the queue and you had time to wait then you would have played.

My club is waiting until we know what’s going to happen on the 21st and then the board will make a recommendation to the members.  There will be very significant and heated debate.  Some 5 yrs ago the club piloted tee booking for a 3 month trial - at the end of which the members voted strongly against its retention.

I think the vote will be much closer this time, especially as we have a load of newer members who are used to being able to book a tee time - either new to club membership or moved from clubs with tee booking.  I think an element of turn up and play will be retained...most probably for weekday golf and possibly also for weekends after maybe 3pm. Weekend golf to mid-afternoon and midweek roll ups i can see being tee booking.  But there is a possibility that 100% tee booking will win the day, and that will cause ructions in the membership especially amongst members of longer standing.
		
Click to expand...

I heard you guys are up to 90(!!) on your waiting list. Potentially looking at introducing a 5 day membership for some of them. 

At West Byfleet I'd be surprised if we didn't go back to the old school. Booked tee times on Sat until 11.30am. Other than that rock up and play with some set times for roll ups each day. 

I can see the benefits of both. Would personally sway to the tee booking remaining if they keep gaps at 10 mins which I wouldn't have thought last year.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Hope they go at my club. Fed up with being beaten to the decent tee times and ending up playing after 11.30, and missing lunch at the club.

Before bookings never had a problem teeing off around 9.30, perhaps waiting for a couple of groups to tee off at most.

I hate change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

TheDiablo said:



			I heard you guys are up to 90(!!) on your waiting list. Potentially looking at introducing a 5 day membership for some of them.

At West Byfleet I'd be surprised if we didn't go back to the old school. Booked tee times on Sat until 11.30am. Other than that rock up and play with some set times for roll ups each day.

I can see the benefits of both. Would personally sway to the tee booking remaining* if they keep gaps at 10 mins* which I wouldn't have thought last year.
		
Click to expand...

Are you finding benefits with this; and what were your timings before?


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

richart said:



			Hope they go at my club. Fed up with being beaten to the decent tee times and ending up playing after 11.30, and missing lunch at the club.

Before bookings never had a problem teeing off around 9.30, perhaps waiting for a couple of groups to tee off at most.

I hate change.

Click to expand...


get with the plan, no downsides to booking


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Except you could only not play because of the tee booking in place.  If your club was ‘turn up and play‘ today then you could have rolled up; put your ‘ball in the chute‘, and waited until it was your turn.  If there were too many balls in the chute I.e. too many ahead of you for you to be bothered or have the time to wait then you would have just gone home.  If not so many in the queue and you had time to wait then you would have played.

My club is waiting until we know what’s going to happen on the 21st and then the board will make a recommendation to the members.  There will be very significant and heated debate.  Some 5 yrs ago the club piloted tee booking for a 3 month trial - at the end of which the members voted strongly against its retention.

I think the vote will be much closer this time, especially as we have a load of newer members who are used to being able to book a tee time - either new to club membership or moved from clubs with tee booking.  I think an element of turn up and play will be retained...most probably for weekday golf and possibly also for weekends after maybe 3pm. Weekend golf to mid-afternoon and midweek roll ups i can see being tee booking.  But there is a possibility that 100% tee booking will win the day, and that will cause ructions in the membership especially amongst members of longer standing.
		
Click to expand...

I had not arranged to play with anyone else today and in the past I would have turned up in the afternoon knowing the course would be quiet.  If I had turned up today, I would have been a single playing behind several 3 or 4 balls, which is not appealling.  You also don't know how far I live from the course.  It could easily be an hour round trip, which would be wasted time as well as unecessary use of fuel etc.

The advantage I have found with a booking system is that I can occasionally find that there is a two or three ball with a group I know which I can join them and at our cllub adding to another booking is perfectly acceptable.  I have met a number of new people that way.  Last week I ended up in a two ball with a new member and I marked his first card for him (also turned out his boss was someone I knew as one of the parents from my son's former football team - it is a small world)


----------



## davidy233 (May 31, 2021)

Walk out the door - fire up the BRS app on the phone as i walk round the corner to the course and book a time - that's how I normally do it.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you finding benefits with this; and what were your timings before?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely quicker to get around on busy days. Would guess 15/20mins, maybe even more. 

We were 7/8 mins, which is basically tee off as soon as the group hit their 2nds. Course on busy days completely choked up right from the start

At 10 mins you're teeing off with the group on the green. Much more space between groups


----------



## Robster59 (May 31, 2021)

Our club was always roll up and play. When the restrictions started they went to a booking system.  Two things prompted this.

Maximum two players a tee time.
A lot less non playing members and a lot more playing members meaning demand is far higher than it has ever been. 
I used to enjoy roll up and play but I doubt it will come back.  Not while we have so many playing members.  I'm not complaining about the number of playing members. It's great for the club.  It's just change.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

TheDiablo said:



			Definitely quicker to get around on busy days. Would guess 15/20mins, maybe even more. 

We were 7/8 mins, which is basically tee off as soon as the group hit their 2nds. Course on busy days completely choked up right from the start

At 10 mins you're teeing off with the group on the green. Much more space between groups
		
Click to expand...

This is an important point to consider.

I've played at places where you just roll up, and the pace of play is glacial when busy.

Off the first. As soon as the last player in the fairway has played, the next group starts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

TheDiablo said:



			Definitely quicker to get around on busy days. Would guess 15/20mins, maybe even more.

We were 7/8 mins, which is basically tee off as soon as the group hit their 2nds. Course on busy days completely choked up right from the start

At 10 mins you're teeing off with the group on the green. Much more space between groups
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that pretty much mirrors what we have found, pace of play certainly smoother, if not necessarily quicker (depending on who is first out), and our tee timings were the same as yours. 👍


----------



## Doh (Jun 1, 2021)

Our seniors have an hour 9am-10am booked Monday to Friday anyone wants to play earlier can get on 8am-9am.it seems to work well not heard of any issues.


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2021)

Not heard from any of the clubs what they are doing.

I quite like the hybrid system (early morning no tee times and then tee times after that or only tee times at the weekend), provided member numbers are workable with it.


----------



## FourPutt (Jun 1, 2021)

Ours seem to have a hybrid system in place at the moment anyway.  We usually book through the IG app and there are sometimes a block of tees booked out for certain things but generally it‘s just pick a time and click on it in the app.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2021)

We have had a booking system for several years now, my previous club didn't. I see the argument for both sides but I think there is plenty of scope for a hybrid to keep everyone happy.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jun 1, 2021)

I didn't realise how prevalent ball in chute was, I've only been at one course that has used it. Hated it as well.

If I have a booked time I know when to arrive at the club, have a drink, warm up, few putts and when to make my way to the tee


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 1, 2021)

Doubt there will be any change for general play...we've always had to book tee times (Ok in quiet times like late afternoon/early evening you could just turn up and play) and nothing changed through Covid except the fact that no one was allowed to block book a consecutive block of tee times and the seniors and ladies lost their traditional fixed blocks of tee times on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

Comps have seen the biggest change. Previously players would put their names down on a list, a draw would be done and everyone in the comp would go off in a block from Sunday 7.30am until 12:00 (or whenever the last tee time was that was needed). This way folks would play with different people every week and newcomers would integrate into the club more readily. Now comps are "all-day" affairs, you book your tee time whenever you like, turn up, pay your entry fee, play and stick your card in the box. Seems to be popular as competition fields have grown significantly...easily up by 50%.

I hope we go to some sort of hybrid for competitions in the future that allows some block booking/organisation for comps with the flexibility of bookable tee times outside of the block for those who don't want to be tied down to playing on a Sunday morning.


----------



## IanM (Jun 1, 2021)

We were always "no starting times" and the convention of not teeing off until the game in front leave the first green to manage flow.  Worked well, except for on a Saturday morning you had no idea how long you'd be waiting to tee off. 

Everything is booked now, so we have less waiting around, we know who is playing.  No idea if this will stay if and when restrictions ease further.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 1, 2021)

Where clubs have attracted newer and younger members they risk losing these very quickly if they return to 'no tee times'

Perfect for retired people who have time to spend all day at the golf club but useless for those who have commitments outside of golf.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 1, 2021)

Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the advantage of not having a bookable tee time? The ability to meet people in roll-up or pick-up games I get and is very important, but for most of the week outside those specific times is there another reason why historically it was done that way?
A few public courses I've been to, if a solo golfer is about to tee off by themselves, I've often seen other groups around him/her offer to join up to make it more social (with no requirement to join up). Is that not the done thing at members' clubs as well?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the advantage of not having a bookable tee time? The ability to meet people in roll-up or pick-up games I get and is very important, but for most of the week outside those specific times is there another reason why historically it was done that way?
A few public courses I've been to, if a solo golfer is about to tee off by themselves, I've often seen other groups around him/her offer to join up to make it more social (with no requirement to join up). Is that not the done thing at members' clubs as well?
		
Click to expand...

I've been a member at a hotel course, members club and proprietary club. I've seen offers for single golfers to join up at each one. It is standard practice, good manners. The offer is not always taken up, some want to go out on their own to practice, like their own company etc, but I have always seen the offer made.

I can't answer your first point. Having been a member at a turn up and play club, they have since changed to booking, I could never see an advantage.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 1, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			You mean the minority get preference over everyone else then!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't understand what you mean?

Before covid there were no tee times, the committee recently asked for the views of the members and the majority of members wanted them scrapped.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm still wondering if people are confusing participating in an* organised roll-up*, to the old fashioned "just show up and hope you play eventually" kind of thing that some people refer to as a roll-up. Organised roll-ups I like, just "rolling up" and waiting to play would stop me from playing at all.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 1, 2021)

Ours was awful. 

Ball in chute, stand around for 2 hours. Can't go too far away from the first tee incase you're on faster than anticipated. Waste of everyone's time.


----------



## CountLippe (Jun 1, 2021)

A problem at our place is people booking slots when they go live, then not turning up.  No one registers in the pro shop so there's no way to monitor it.


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 1, 2021)

We’re sticking with tee times, which I’m thrilled about tbh (as are the majority of members).

In years gone by you could be waiting an hour to tee off, whereas now you know what time you’ll be playing and with who. Also, we are now full so going back to roll up would be a logistical nightmare!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't really know what my club is doing. I understand they used to be a 'just turn up' kind of place, but have brought in tee-booking via the app in the last year or two (maybe for Covid or maybe just before). I personally think that's just the modern way - people lead busy lives, plan everything with their phones and want to know what time they're teeing off. I think on a long enough timeline all clubs will end up that way, so they might as well use this opportunity to make the switch now, while the older generations have been forced to get used to it already. 

You can still keep small sections blank on the booking form for roll-ups and whatnot. It just needs precise organisation from whoever is running it I guess.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the advantage of not having a bookable tee time? The ability to meet people in roll-up or pick-up games I get and is very important, but for most of the week outside those specific times is there another reason why historically it was done that way?
A few public courses I've been to, if a solo golfer is about to tee off by themselves, I've often seen other groups around him/her offer to join up to make it more social (with no requirement to join up). Is that not the done thing at members' clubs as well?
		
Click to expand...

The advantage, to me anyway, is that I want to play at at certain time at weekends. Talking to members at my previous club (that has booking in place at the moment) you have to be pretty quick off the mark if you want to play between about 7.30 and 10.00. I like to play at 8.30-9.00 and I would rather be at the club half an hour before that and queue if it meant I got off around the time I wanted. under a tee booking system, unless I was online and ready as soon as the times are released, I would be limited to playing after 10.00 which I would rather not do. So, totally selfish but no tee booking means that I can play when I like if I am prepared to queue.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The advantage, to me anyway, is that I want to play at at certain time at weekends. Talking to members at my previous club (that has booking in place at the moment) you have to be pretty quick off the mark if you want to play between about 7.30 and 10.00. I like to play at 8.30-9.00 and I would rather be at the club half an hour before that and queue if it meant I got off around the time I wanted. under a tee booking system, unless I was online and ready as soon as the times are released, I would be limited to playing after 10.00 which I would rather not do. So, totally selfish but no tee booking means that I can play when I like if I am prepared to queue.
		
Click to expand...

But surely all you need to do is find out when the tee times are released then you can get in and book the appropriate time?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			But surely all you need to do is find out when the tee times are released then you can get in and book the appropriate time?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds simple but often is not. Depends when the tee times are released and, often even quick your internet connection is. You will have people with the details of 4 or 5 different people going on to book tee times etc. I am not joking when I say that times between 7.30 and 10 are booked in the first 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sounds simple but often is not. Depends when the tee times are released and, often even quick your internet connection is. You will have people with the details of 4 or 5 different people going on to book tee times etc. I am not joking when I say that times between 7.30 and 10 are booked in the first 5-10 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case then on a turn-up-and-play basis just creates a similar issue, far too many people standing around expecting to get on the course at 9 o'clock?? I don't understand how not having a booking system makes it any easier. If my options were (a)having to play an hour later than I preferred, or (b)turning up at the course and waiting around for one hour in order to play an hour later than I preferred, then I choose (a) every time.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If that's the case then on a turn-up-and-play basis just creates a similar issue, far too many people standing around expecting to get on the course at 9 o'clock?? I don't understand how not having a booking system makes it any easier. If my options were (a)having to play an hour later than I preferred, or (b)turning up at the course and waiting around for one hour in order to play an hour later than I preferred, then I choose (a) every time.
		
Click to expand...

That is why it is a matter of individual opinion. If I want to play at a certain time, I am happy to queue up and have the chance of doing that rather than know a week ahead that I will not able to play when I want. As I said in my post, my preference not everybody's.


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 1, 2021)

TheDiablo said:



			Definitely quicker to get around on busy days. Would guess 15/20mins, maybe even more.

We were 7/8 mins, which is basically tee off as soon as the group hit their 2nds. Course on busy days completely choked up right from the start

At 10 mins you're teeing off with the group on the green. Much more space between groups
		
Click to expand...

We were 7/8 minutes pre COVID as well. Unless the membership rises significantly and tee times get harder to book, we will be keeping 10 minute intervals also. Much more civilised.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is why it is a matter of individual opinion. If I want to play at a certain time, I am happy to queue up and have the chance of doing that rather than know a week ahead that I will not able to play when I want. As I said in my post, my preference not everybody's.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough. I'm not really arguing with you, as you say it's preference, but I can't stand waiting around without any guarantees I guess. That would proper wind me up.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's fair enough. I'm not really arguing with you, as you say it's preference, but I can't stand waiting around without any guarantees I guess. That would proper wind me up. 

Click to expand...

You get to know the club and, in general, what time you have to be there to ensure that you are off by a certain time. Playing after 10 wrecks the day a bit as there is not really time to do anything before and a chunk of the afternoon is gone by the time you finish.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			You get to know the club and, in general, what time you have to be there to ensure that you are off by a certain time. Playing after 10 wrecks the day a bit as there is not really time to do anything before and a chunk of the afternoon is gone by the time you finish.
		
Click to expand...

And that is why I play at 11. Takes up most of the day so there's no time for any nonsense activities with the wife.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			We were 7/8 minutes pre COVID as well. Unless the membership rises significantly and tee times get harder to book, we will be keeping 10 minute intervals also. Much more civilised.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 10 minutes is perfect in my opinion. Obviously the club can't get as many bookings in, but the pace of play is a lot better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Surely the clubs should/would like a vote now they’ve seen the other side?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - and mine will have one.

My view is that we should return to as things were before the pandemic (no tee booking other than for comps) and see how things go for maybe a month.  I then have a good feel for whether I like that ‘as was’ or whether in fact I realise I actually prefer what we’ve been doing during the pandemic with tee booking.

I was very firmly against tee booking outside of comps.  Now I can certainly see the benefits booking can bring.  I do not know how I will vote - will decide once I see the options we are presented with.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

TheDiablo said:



			I heard you guys are up to 90(!!) on your waiting list. Potentially looking at introducing a 5 day membership for some of them.

At West Byfleet I'd be surprised if we didn't go back to the old school. Booked tee times on Sat until 11.30am. Other than that rock up and play with some set times for roll ups each day.

I can see the benefits of both. Would personally sway to the tee booking remaining if they keep gaps at 10 mins which I wouldn't have thought last year.
		
Click to expand...

i believe so on the waiting list...though hadn’t heard a figure put on it for a few months when it was about 70.

I have not heard anything on 5-day memberships.  We are at our required/optimum playing membership of 650 and so are fortunate in that we do not need more members.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's fair enough. I'm not really arguing with you, as you say it's preference, but I can't stand waiting around without any guarantees I guess. That would proper wind me up. 

Click to expand...

I guess I am OK with turn up and play (or turn up and wait my turn to play) as that is what I have done for the last 50yrs...from a young teen at my local muni until now.  I’ve never been a member of a club that has tee booking for all play.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			And that is why I play at 11. Takes up most of the day so there's no time for any nonsense activities with the wife.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely rolling!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 1, 2021)

Our slots were all booked slots long before Covid. One change that was made is that all slots have to have a members name in so singles pairs and 3 balls can be made to to 4 balls.

Come June whatever date I would have though that track and trace will still need to be in place.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 1, 2021)

When we went to all booked we had the usual rants form the expected groups but it very quickly quietened down when they realised that most of the time they get to play at the same sort of times as that had always done.

One person tried to bring it up as AoB at the AGM but nobody else present took part in the discussion so it went nowhere and only took up a few minutes of time for him to say his piece and the Captain to say duly noted.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sounds simple but often is not. Depends when the tee times are released and, often even quick your internet connection is. You will have people with the details of 4 or 5 different people going on to book tee times etc. I am not joking when I say that times between 7.30 and 10 are booked in the first 5-10 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

You would hate my place then. Tee times go live at 18:00 on a Tuesday for the Saturday comp 11 days later and by 18:01 every tee time before 12pm is booked, maybe not the full 4 ball booked up but there is at least 2 names in every slot. It's absolutely mental.

Looking at the tee sheet right now, it's been live for 4 minutes and there is nothing before 13:20 now.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 1, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			You would hate my place then. Tee times go live at 18:00 on a Tuesday for the Saturday comp 11 days later and by 18:01 every tee time before 12pm is booked, maybe not the full 4 ball booked up but there is at least 2 names in every slot. It's absolutely mental.

Looking at the tee sheet right now, it's been live for 4 minutes and there is nothing before 13:20 now.
		
Click to expand...

Most places with a sizeable membership are like that.

The big issue as I see it is people put their names down with the intention of maybe playing and then if they don't fancy it remove their name close to the day. I stuck my name down to play this Thursday morning to make up a fourball. Arrived home from work tonight to find the other 3 have bailed out 

Someone will fill the slot, don't care who I play with.

The interesting thing with all this talk is that those that who have 'always' played at a certain time because it suits them don't seem to realise that other people have probably wanted to play at these times also but have been frozen out by the various groups/cliques or whatever you want to call them that have had these slots sown up.

Now the shoe seems to be on the other foot and its not going down well.

I've quoted Springveldt here but its more of a general comment in that clubs have many members who are trying to get a game at similar times and something has to give. Just because certain groups have had a particular tee time for years means nothing we are members of equal standing no matter how long you have been there. All members should have an equal crack, don't put up barriers to new and younger golfers.


----------



## dronfield (Jun 1, 2021)

At our club the general consensus appears to be that the booking system has worked well, and so hopefully it will remain in place.
The club does block out certain times in the midweek to enable the larger roll up groups to continue.
I do enjoy the fact that through booking a time i know exactly when i will be playing rather than turning up and finding a queue on the 1st, as did happen at times - particularly in winter.
One thing i have missed is the Sat morning roll up, which is no longer possible - other than the regular 4 ball i play with, i only see the other members either out on the course, or in the clubhouse post round.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 1, 2021)

Humpy said:



			Sorry, I don't understand what you mean?

Before covid there were no tee times, the committee recently asked for the views of the members and the majority of members wanted them scrapped.
		
Click to expand...

How many members have you in total and how many play in the roll ups? (And how many responses to the Committee).....


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 1, 2021)

CountLippe said:



			A problem at our place is people booking slots when they go live, then not turning up.  No one registers in the pro shop so there's no way to monitor it.
		
Click to expand...

Make them register in the Pro Shop maybe.....?!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 2, 2021)

CountLippe said:



			A problem at our place is people booking slots when they go live, then not turning up.  No one registers in the pro shop so there's no way to monitor it.
		
Click to expand...

 We use IG. We have to log in and confirm our presence before going out. It is part of covid track and trace so surprised your club does not have some sort of system in place.


----------



## CountLippe (Jun 2, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Make them register in the Pro Shop maybe.....?!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what your supposed to do... Book on IG and see the pro before heading out.  In reality it doesn't happen.  It's not a big problem now we're back to 4 balls, just an observation.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 2, 2021)

We have been devised today that if slots are not taken ON THE DAY by 9.30 members can book for that day and it does not count for the 3 active bookings in a 7 day period. This seems sensible as now people can play 7 days a week if they are flexible as to times


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

We've just had an email saying from now on you'll be able to book to start on the 10th tee, instead of just the 1st tee. I have no idea how that can work without a logjam though. Surely once you've played the front nine there's a good chance you then bump into people who have booked the 10th tee?? How silly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

dronfield said:



			At our club the general consensus appears to be that the booking system has worked well, and so hopefully it will remain in place.
The club does block out certain times in the midweek to enable the larger roll up groups to continue.
I do enjoy the fact that through booking a time i know exactly when i will be playing rather than turning up and finding a queue on the 1st, as did happen at times - particularly in winter.
*One thing i have missed is the Sat morning roll up, which is no longer possible - other than the regular 4 ball i play with, i only see the other members either out on the course, or in the clubhouse post round.*

Click to expand...

Once the restriction on numbers that can gather indoors is lifted, the same gathering of rollup players before the first group goes off will be possible whether a tee booking system is used for it or not.  If my club keeps tee booking for all Sat golf there is nothing stopping me turn up at 9:30am as we always did to join the rest of the Sat 10:30am rollup guys even if I have a much later tee time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			We have been devised today that if slots are not taken ON THE DAY by 9.30 members can book for that day and it does not count for the 3 active bookings in a 7 day period. This seems sensible as now people can play 7 days a week if they are flexible as to times
		
Click to expand...

We were able to drop many weeks ago the limit on number of advance bookings we could have in a rolling seven days.  Tough that you still have a limit in place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We've just had an email saying from now on you'll be able to book to start on the 10th tee, instead of just the 1st tee. I have no idea how that can work without a logjam though. Surely once you've played the front nine there's a good chance you then bump into people who have booked the 10th tee?? How silly.
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare for us.  Used to have it but stopped two tee starts a few years ago due to log jam at 10th tee causing rounds to take forever.

If you do go two starts you absolutely *must *have clearly defined protocol over ‘right of way’ to starting the 10th. 

A previous club where it worked OK had the protocol that if a group playing the 9th had all their balls on the 9th green then that group had right to play tee off as soon as they got to the 10th tee.  Often what would happen is that a group would start and tee off on the 10th but if the group on the 9th had ‘play through’ rights the group starting their round would recognise that right; stand aside and let them tee off and play through.

Whatever the protocol is, it has to be clear and all must adhere to it without pushback to a group with the right to play through.  Otherwise disagreement, argument and angry and frustrated golfers.


----------



## woofers (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We've just had an email saying from now on you'll be able to book to start on the 10th tee, instead of just the 1st tee. I have no idea how that can work without a logjam though. Surely once you've played the front nine there's a good chance you then bump into people who have booked the 10th tee?? How silly.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that the booking system software would accommodate for that.
Lets say the system is programmed for each 9 hole (1-9, and 10-18) section to take 2 hrs, and booking starts at 7.30am on both tees. That would mean no bookings can be made on the 1st or 10th at 9.30am as the 7.30am group will be playing through.
The software program should block out the tee time on the 1st or 10th 2 hours after the booked tee time.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

woofers said:



			I would have thought that the booking system software would accommodate for that.
Lets say the system is programmed for each 9 hole (1-9, and 10-18) section to take 2 hrs, and booking starts at 7.30am on both tees. That would mean no bookings can be made on the 1st or 10th at 9.30am as the 7.30am group will be playing through.
The software program should block out the tee time on the 1st or 10th 2 hours after the booked tee time.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense in theory but how often does a four ball complete 9 holes in exactly two hours? Let alone a two ball? 🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That makes sense in theory but how often does a four ball complete 9 holes in exactly two hours? Let alone a two ball? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That‘s the sort of thing that causes problems.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 3, 2021)

I really hope they stay.


----------



## Twire (Jun 3, 2021)

We're voting on this issue now. We have always been rock up and take your chance, and I can honestly say I've never had to wait long to get out. Booking has never worked for me at a previous club, being self employed they are sometimes when I get a bit of free time and fancy a knock. At my previous club, at short notice you could very rarely get a tee time. We also have sea mist rolling in and out at my current club, often we've turned up, not been able to get out because of said mist, had a drink in the clubhouse and gone out when it's cleared. This approach can't be used with fixed tee times. Personally, it takes all the spontaneity and flexibility out of it for me, so I voted NO. But I think it will be introduced as we have a very large retirement demographic and it tends to suit them to be able to book.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 3, 2021)

Having been a member at clubs where there is no requirement to book and my current club, which uses a booking system, my preference is definitely the latter.

It did take some getting used to, but I did tire of arriving at my last place to find the car park rammed and a lengthy wait to get to the first tee, often when the fixture diary was empty. There were too many impromptu midweek roll-ups, run by club cliques, meaning that the option was a considerable wait, or get back in the car and drive away again. That didn’t suit me as a working man.

I prefer knowing that I’m getting a game, what time I’m playing, and roughly what time I’ll be done. That does mean some advance planning for peak times, but if I fancy a knock at the last minute more often than not I can get a game, especially mid/late afternoon.

I note the comment about weather causing an issue, and fortunately don’t see that as an issue at ours. If there’s a short rain delay then, invariably, the tee times are just delayed slightly and we play catch up during the day. Any lengthier inclement weather means no-shows anyway.

The only real issue we do have occasionally is a minority of members who disregard the fact we have to book, and rock up expecting to get a game when the tee is fully booked. One particularly notorious 4-ball regularly stroll to the 1st tee, and try to muscle in, even when booked members are ready to take their turn. The club have had to intervene now so often that said 4-ball are drinking in the last chance saloon. Further issues and they will be invited to play elsewhere.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 3, 2021)

There are plenty of ways to compromise......get the best of both worlds. But.....too many people want *their way* and won't accept any other option.


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2021)

I've always said clubs who dont use it are living in the past but accepted the reasoning behind rock up and play whether I like the idea of not. I dont like it as I want to tip and and go at my time rather than wait on a half dozen 4 balls who so happened to be there first which mean I need to wait an hour before teeing off.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 3, 2021)

I think the best approach would be to have predominantly booked tee times and small blocks allocated for roll-up play.   I would like our club to do this but I don't think it will happen. My view is that everything being pre-booked invariably means that the same people play with each other which is not great for increased interaction between the various subsets of the membership.


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2021)

I will add this reference booking systems. Many rock up and play clubs have an online system for medals only and even a booking system creates issues here. I've been a member at 2 clubs who BRS for medals, 1 club allowed you to only book your own time and the other allowed you to book 3 places ie you and 2 mates. The book 3 into a time normally means times between 7.30 and 11am are gone in under a minute, a genuine fastest finger first system. The 1 slot only tends to fill quick but not as quick.

I dont like the book 3 into a comp system, golf is meant to be a social game where you get the opportunity to play with other members.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I think the best approach would be to have predominantly booked tee times and small blocks allocated for roll-up play.   I would like our club to do this but I don't think it will happen. My view is that everything being pre-booked invariably means that the same people play with each other which is not great for increased interaction between the various subsets of the membership.
		
Click to expand...

What happens when more people rock up for these small slots than the slots can handle?
Booked slots are full either side, the roll up slots can take, say, 6 4 balls - what happens if another dozen members turn up..?
Equally, what if nobody turns up? Wasted tee times....
To my mind it's got to be either or...half measures will work until they don't  and then someone has to sort out a mess.


----------



## The Fader (Jun 3, 2021)

I play at a club that embraces a booking system. BRS in our case. It is all I have ever known and it works well for me. That said, I have tried to see both sides of this debate but I am honestly struggling to find any tangible benefits to the just rock up and take your chance side of things.  But I accept it is a personal preference

Luckily I am retired so can pretty much play anytime but I still prefer to have my slot booked so I can plan my day. Really don't think I would be happy turning up and finding its an hours wait to play.

We do operate a hybrid system for what would pass as roll ups. The tee times are blocked off in the system and cannot be booked online. The only way to get your name added is to ring the club. You can only book yourself. Your name is added into the first available slot - you do not have a choice of time or playing partners. It's not therefore a true roll up - but its a close thing. Once all the blocked off times have gone -that's it unless there happens to be an adjacent empty tee time.

As BanjoFred said - _There are plenty of ways to compromise......get the best of both worlds. But.....too many people want *their way* and won't accept any other option._ 

This way seems to fit the compromise bill quite nicely.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 3, 2021)

The Fader said:



			I play at a club that embraces a booking system. BRS in our case. It is all I have ever known and it works well for me. That said, I have tried to see both sides of this debate but I am honestly struggling to find any tangible benefits to the just rock up and take your chance side of things.  But I accept it is a personal preference

Luckily I am retired so can pretty much play anytime but I still prefer to have my slot booked so I can plan my day. Really don't think I would be happy turning up and finding its an hours wait to play.

We do operate a hybrid system for what would pass as roll ups. The tee times are blocked off in the system and cannot be booked online. The only way to get your name added is to ring the club. You can only book yourself. Your name is added into the first available slot - you do not have a choice of time or playing partners. It's not therefore a true roll up - but its a close thing. Once all the blocked off times have gone -that's it unless there happens to be an adjacent empty tee time.

As BanjoFred said - _There are plenty of ways to compromise......get the best of both worlds. But.....too many people want *their way* and won't accept any other option._

This way seems to fit the compromise bill quite nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Pssst....don't tell anybody you've agreed with BanjoFred.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2021)

To all those that say there is no downside to booking, how do your rollups work? We have very few rollups (midweek only) and random groups invariably book times in between the rollup guys, such is the nature of a 'fastest finger first' system.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 4, 2021)

drive4show said:



			To all those that say there is no downside to booking, how do your rollups work? We have very few rollups (midweek only) and random groups invariably book times in between the rollup guys, such is the nature of a 'fastest finger first' system.
		
Click to expand...

Our club set aside tee times for us on a Saturday morning when there is no competition, the deal being that we accept new members who want a game to help integrate them into the club.

We get half a dozen times, so not a roll up in the strictest sense, but it allows us to draw teams and play some fun formats.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



*What happens when more people rock up for these small slots than the slots can handle?*
Booked slots are full either side, the roll up slots can take, say, 6 4 balls - what happens if another dozen members turn up..?
Equally, what if nobody turns up? Wasted tee times....
To my mind it's got to be either or...half measures will work until they don't  and then someone has to sort out a mess.
		
Click to expand...

In reality, I've never seen it happen. All the groups I've seen and played with fit within their time allotment. Good weather in the summer and it can get close to going over, bad weather no problem at all. There are pretty stable numbers of people who play in these groups and they don't change much....you get a new person every once in a while. Sometimes that person stays with the group, sometimes they join another group or find a small group of people that they want to* only* play with....no issue. At the club I've recently added as a 2nd, I'm in roll-ups on Wed and Sunday mornings. They are allotted 50+60 minutes. As soon as the teams are picked if there are more than 3 or 4 groups the later ones run over to the 17th so they don't have to wait and there is more time to fit more into the allotted time. Since I joined it hasn't even come close to having too many people. The course has PLENTY of openings....it's not rammed like a lot of people on here seem to have to deal with. If I had to fight hard just to get a tee time, that would be the end of my golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2021)

drive4show said:



			To all those that say there is no downside to booking, how do your rollups work? We have very few rollups (midweek only) and random groups invariably book times in between the rollup guys, such is the nature of a 'fastest finger first' system.
		
Click to expand...

When I go on IG to book a tee time, there is often a band of an hour or two that are blocked out and in red, that you can't book. So I've always assumed these have been set aside for regular roll-ups or some group or another. Otherwise I don't know why it would be like that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Having been a member at clubs where there is no requirement to book and my current club, which uses a booking system, my preference is definitely the latter.

It did take some getting used to, but I did tire of arriving at my last place to find the car park rammed and a lengthy wait to get to the first tee, often when the fixture diary was empty. There were too many impromptu midweek roll-ups, run by club cliques, meaning that the option was a considerable wait, or get back in the car and drive away again. That didn’t suit me as a working man.

I prefer knowing that I’m getting a game, what time I’m playing, and roughly what time I’ll be done. That does mean some advance planning for peak times, but if I fancy a knock at the last minute more often than not I can get a game, especially mid/late afternoon.

I note the comment about weather causing an issue, and fortunately don’t see that as an issue at ours. If there’s a short rain delay then, invariably, the tee times are just delayed slightly and we play catch up during the day. Any lengthier inclement weather means no-shows anyway.

The only real issue we do have occasionally is a minority of members who disregard the fact we have to book, and rock up expecting to get a game when the tee is fully booked. One particularly notorious 4-ball regularly stroll to the 1st tee, and try to muscle in, even when booked members are ready to take their turn. The club have had to intervene now so often that said 4-ball are drinking in the last chance saloon. Further issues and they will be invited to play elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Pre-pandemic we did not use tee booking for casual play.  There might be a ton of folks at my club intending to go out...but pre-pandemic if you and all of your playing group we’re not standing by the 1st tee then you were not in the Q, even if you have a ball in the chute.  If I wanted to play I’d simply get myself by the 1st tee and ask who there was back of Q. I knew then how many groups were ahead of me and could decide whether to wait or not.

I have no idea which way the membership will vote when later this month (after the 14th June decision for 21st Y/N) it comes to making the booking/no booking decision.  The same vote 5 yrs ago had a strong no booking majority.  I think that it’ll be a lot closer either way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What happens when more people rock up for these small slots than the slots can handle?
Booked slots are full either side, the roll up slots can take, say, 6 4 balls - what happens if another dozen members turn up..?
Equally, what if nobody turns up? Wasted tee times....
To my mind it's got to be either or...half measures will work until they don't  and then someone has to sort out a mess.
		
Click to expand...

We currently have blocks reserved for the three or four main rollups the club more formally recognises and points new members to. The Sat roll up has ten times.  We register on the system our wish to play in advance of the Thursday preceding.  The draw is made on the Thursday and we are informed of our Sat tee time.

If I am too late and the 40 places are taken and entries are closed then I simply book myself into the tee time soonest available after the last rollup tee time.  I then ask the club to include me in the rollup up comp (haven’t had to do this yet so not sure the details of how it’s done). If I am very keen to play in the rollup I can usually get into the 40.

Wasted tee times.  Yesterday morning is the Thursday rollup with a large tee reservation.  I decided at last minute Id like to play in it if I could.  I looked on the system and saw some free places in the rollup block reservation. As entries were closed (and draw had been made) I couldn’t myself grab a slot. But all I did was contact the rollup organiser and shop and ask them to pop me in to my chosen free slot with those already there.  Any completely free tee times in the block are made available for anyone to book. They just have to do what I did - and they don’t have to be in the rollup comp unless they so choose.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When I go on IG to book a tee time, there is often a band of an hour or two that are blocked out and in red, that you can't book. So I've always assumed these have been set aside for regular roll-ups or some group or another. Otherwise I don't know why it would be like that.
		
Click to expand...

We use IG and our roll ups are recognised by the block booking being shown as a competition.  My club had decided that our three or four main roll ups should be WHS qualifiers and so they are identified and treated like any other club comp.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 4, 2021)

drive4show said:



			To all those that say there is no downside to booking, how do your rollups work? We have very few rollups (midweek only) and random groups invariably book times in between the rollup guys, such is the nature of a 'fastest finger first' system.
		
Click to expand...

We do not have rollup per se mainly swindles. The organisers know roughly who the regular players are and between them they book the number of slots that are generally needed leaving gaps on some of the slots so that anybody deciding they want to join in adds their name in one of the vacant slots.

I often book a slot either side of the swindle times so that if they have too many I still get to play or others can join me in that slot and play in the swindle - I just let the organiser know I have booked an extra slot.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 4, 2021)

I've only ever been a member at a club with a booking system, but if, for whatever reason, they'd decide to remove it, I would leave in an instant to a club that do have bookings.

Get to the club to find yourself having to wait 1-2 hours worst case. Nah. I cannot see one single upside with not having a booking system.


----------



## chellie (Jun 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I've only ever been a member at a club with a booking system, but if, for whatever reason, they'd decide to remove it, I would leave in an instant to a club that do have bookings.

Get to the club to find yourself having to wait 1-2 hours worst case. Nah. I cannot see one single upside with not having a booking system.
		
Click to expand...

I can only think it suits people with nothing else to do all day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 4, 2021)

Val said:



			I've always said clubs who dont use it are living in the past but accepted the reasoning behind rock up and play whether I like the idea of not. I dont like it as I want to tip and and go at my time rather than wait on a half dozen 4 balls who so happened to be there first which mean I need to wait an hour before teeing off.
		
Click to expand...

In the 1990's, at the peak of a golf boom, I was managing what was then regarded as the busiest municipal courses in the UK.
Things came to a head when I realised that the 1st tee queue for the rock up and play 9 hole course was about 100 yards long and the folks teeing off would be finishing their round before the last folks in the queue would be driving off. The 18 hole course was similar but not as popular as the 9 holer.

I introduce an electronic 7 day booking system which went down like a lead balloon and usage numbers dropped considerably.
I was being asked some serious questions by my bosses.
I quickly realised that folk were actually very happy with a rock up and play system.
However.
That was at the peak of the boom and I stuck with my decision.
After the settle down period folk enjoyed being 'organised' and not queueing up at 4am for a weekend tee time. Turning up on spec to find a lengthy queue for a sunny evening game no longer happened and folk still turned up for a bad weather tee time. Numbers started creeping up to the busy periods.
Eventually it worked well and with the obvious downturn in the popularity of golf it proved to be a good decision.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 4, 2021)

One of the draw backs of the booking system is that the county card system has died in many clubs because there is no facility to deal with county cards.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			One of the draw backs of the booking system is that the county card system has died in many clubs because there is no facility to deal with county cards.
		
Click to expand...

You mean there is now no place/need for such a system?


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 4, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			You mean there is now no place/need for such a system?
		
Click to expand...

There was always a place but now I’m not sure how it can operate if clubs use online booking systems.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			There was always a place but now I’m not sure how it can operate if clubs use online booking systems.
		
Click to expand...

Same way you did before....call the club and they no they don’t accept them and the green fee is X or yes they do accept them and the green fee is Y - and you can play at 4.06pm on Tuesday......


----------



## richbeech (Jun 5, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Same way you did before....call the club and they no they don’t accept them and the green fee is X or yes they do accept them and the green fee is Y - and you can play at 4.06pm on Tuesday......
		
Click to expand...

I played Wallasey on Thursday this week using my county card no problem.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 5, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Same way you did before....call the club and they no they don’t accept them and the green fee is X or yes they do accept them and the green fee is Y - and you can play at 4.06pm on Tuesday......
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of county cards then


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Not a fan of county cards then
		
Click to expand...

They only really suit members of poorer golf courses....a better version of 2 for 1 vouchers....


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 5, 2021)

I use my County card a lot and have always phoned up to book using it so don't see how online booking should make any real difference. 
By phoning you can sometimes get a better deal 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			There was always a place but now I’m not sure how it can operate if clubs use online booking systems.
		
Click to expand...

is it not the case that many if not most clubs have been using on-line booking for visitors for some time?  Not seeing what’s changed.  As it happens my club didn’t for casual golf but now that we do visitors can access it and look for tee times.  Though on post I am not sure if the available visitor tee times are available for county card holders equally. I guess a visitor with a CC would just call the club if a tee time that suits is available.


----------



## IainP (Jun 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			One of the draw backs of the booking system is that the county card system has died in many clubs because there is no facility to deal with county cards.
		
Click to expand...

Are you perhaps mixing up a tee booking system with a green fee paying system?


----------



## Sats (Jun 5, 2021)

At my club we didn't have tee times. I must admit I like the booking system as it takes away the chaos of everyone rocking up at once. Also as everyone in Hythe is 150+ years old, so they don't golf in the afternoon so if I have a spare minute in the afternoon I can just rock up as well .


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 5, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			They only really suit members of poorer golf courses....a better version of 2 for 1 vouchers....
		
Click to expand...

I'll let the Saunton boys know.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 5, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			I use my County card a lot and have always phoned up to book using it so don't see how online booking should make any real difference.
By phoning you can sometimes get a better deal 😉
		
Click to expand...

Phoned 3 courses around Bristol for next week as I’m popping up to Leamington, all said you book on line. I have no issue if the cards are binned, ours are free. Just need to know if it’s now a scheme that no longer has legs.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Phoned 3 courses around Bristol for next week as I’m popping up to Leamington, all said you book on line. I have no issue if the cards are binned, ours are free. Just need to know if it’s now a scheme that no longer has legs.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting as have also been doing some booking for golf around my daughters wedding in Clevedon next month and the lady at Clevedon golf club has been most helpful to get us in for a round on a Friday morning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			One of the draw backs of the booking system is that the county card system has died in many clubs because there is no facility to deal with county cards.
		
Click to expand...

We still take county cards and also any booking system can be adjusted to allow county cars visitors but previously any clib i wanted to visitor on a county card then just phone them but then I was talking about a booking system for the members


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			They only really suit members of poorer golf courses....a better version of 2 for 1 vouchers....
		
Click to expand...

😂

Trying to hard to be contraversial


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😂

Trying to hard to be contraversial
		
Click to expand...

No....we just have different views......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			No....we just have different views......
		
Click to expand...

So when members of Hoylake use them ? 

County cards are a very good scheme that allows lot of members to play lots of other courses at in some cases members guests fees - it’s the same as reciprocals as well


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So when members of Hoylake use them ?

County cards are a very good scheme that allows lot of members to play lots of other courses at in some cases members guests fees - it’s the same as reciprocals as well
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea of what Hoylake members do outside of Hoylake.....one would have thought very little.

As I said before....in current times...there is little or no place for such a card as many courses, certainly the better ones, still can only just about accommodate their current membership on the course....


----------



## Boomy (Jun 6, 2021)

I 100% hope all clubs maintain or fully adopt a booking system and adapt a process for group meets (so everyone can be happy....) 

There are no reasons why a booking system can’t work, but a good few reasons why just rocking up doesn’t (wasting time standing about, uncertainty of time required to get a game, accommodating visiting parties, bringing guests...)

I worked as a key worker in retail through the pandemic (and still am) and witnessed a lot of embarrassing behaviour regarding shopping alone... with the overwhelming majority being the older generation “I shop with my wife this time every Tuesday so we are going in together” as an example. Well, 1. There was/is a pandemic going on, 2. That generation is/was at a significantly higher risk and 3. It’s a blatant disregard for the safety/welfare of other people - so if a pandemic and all the risks associated won’t change a view point I very much doubt the booking system and changing ways slightly will ever be fully adopted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2021)

https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/A-Framework-for-Playing-Golf-19-July-2021.pdf

wonder how this will go down 

England Golf are recommending that Tee Time booking are continue to be used


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/A-Framework-for-Playing-Golf-19-July-2021.pdf

wonder how this will go down

England Golf are recommending that Tee Time booking are continue to be used
		
Click to expand...

We never had tee booking before .
But I quite like it now at least your not queing up on the tee.


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/A-Framework-for-Playing-Golf-19-July-2021.pdf

wonder how this will go down 

England Golf are recommending that Tee Time booking are continue to be used
		
Click to expand...


Not quite sure how recommending that is within their remit once all covid rules are removed, surely clubs will do whats best for their members and the club themselves?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2021)

Although the more, shall we say, experienced members are chomping at the bit to return to roll up and play as we were pre-pandemic, I suspect we will follow the guidance of keeping booking times for now.
Our Constitution does say that we are a roll up and play Club but EG guidance may overrule it 
Have said many times that I prefer the booking system and I've no doubt it will go to AGM or EGM where I will vote to continue booking.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/A-Framework-for-Playing-Golf-19-July-2021.pdf

wonder how this will go down

England Golf are recommending that Tee Time booking are continue to be used
		
Click to expand...

Or a form of registration, which is slightly different as you could be required to register your visit at the Pro shop without having to book online.

Shouldn't really affect us as we had a booking system pre-covid, although I would like to see the facility for just wandering up and playing without booking if a slot was available, being re-introduced, plus the ability to go off the 10th. Both have been removed during last year.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			We never had tee booking before .
But I quite like it now at least your not queing up on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

This. I hope we keep the current booking system and 10 minute spacing.


----------



## AAC (Jul 6, 2021)

I hope it goes and is very quickly forgotten.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 6, 2021)

I can't see clubs going away from the booking system....just not going to happen. Right now, my 2nd club is running rollups, comps, visiting parties etc just by blocking out certain times. Easy to do. My 1st club hasn't brought back rollups yet, but are blocking out all kinds of times for certain groups. Kind of strange how they can't do it for rollups, but a large visiting party is no problem


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Although the more, shall we say, experienced members are chomping at the bit to return to roll up and play as we were pre-pandemic, I suspect we will follow the guidance of keeping booking times for now.
Our Constitution does say that we are a roll up and play Club but EG guidance may overrule it
Have said many times that I prefer the booking system and I've no doubt it will go to AGM or EGM where I will vote to continue booking.
		
Click to expand...

Only a recommendation not an edict so clubs are able to do what’s best for them.

We will stick with the track and trace app and use our normal booking system.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2021)

I hope we keep tee bookings - it’s working very well for the club as a whole 

The only detractors are the old mafia as we call them - Ex Presidents etc who keep going on about the traditions of the club etc 

One of them who works within county boldly announced that England Golf would recommend removing tee times and go back to normal - our President was proud to announce that ( being part of the mafia and having his strings pulled ) 


It was a pleasing email to show the England Golf recommendations.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope we keep tee bookings - it’s working very well for the club as a whole

The only detractors are the old mafia as we call them - Ex Presidents etc who keep going on about the traditions of the club etc

One of them who works within county boldly announced that England Golf would recommend removing tee times and go back to normal - our President was proud to announce that ( being part of the mafia and having his strings pulled )


It was a pleasing email to show the England Golf recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope the booking system stays. Juggling family life, work and golf would be near on impossible if I had to spend hours waiting to tee off or turned up and couldn't get on at all.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 6, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			I really hope the booking system stays. Juggling family life, work and golf would be near on impossible if I had to spend hours waiting to tee off or turned up and couldn't get on at all.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this! As well as the fact that a  booking system can work for everyone  as opposed to the roll up and play system which suits a select few.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 6, 2021)

I find I can get the best of both worlds - if I fancy a casual knock I'll check that a time is available and if there is one I'll head out the door and book the time on my phone as I walk round to the course.

As to roll ups etc. I can't see why clubs can't book out a block of times for that - pretty sure that's possible after restrictions end.


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I find I can get the best of both worlds - if I fancy a casual knock I'll check that a time is available and if there is one I'll head out the door and book the time on my phone as I walk round to the course.

As to roll ups etc. I can't see why clubs can't book out a block of times for that - pretty sure that's possible after restrictions end.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what my old club used to do anyway (which had a tee booking system). I can’t remember the exact day/times, but it was e.g. 8-10 on a Friday was blocked out for the roll up and those who wanted to take part rolled up around then and put their ball in the chute.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2021)

Like most clubs who have had a turn up and play system for ever, getting used to booking online was a massive change, but, in the main I like it, It means that pretty much we get to tee off at the time we book and not standing on the tee waiting which occasionally happened before.

It also seems that the extra members we now have are younger, working members and that the course is quite quiet on weekdays and I can book at the last minute quite often, the only problem is the "fastest finger first" rush on a Friday afternoon to get a tee booking for the Sunday competitions where we now have 120+ entrants up from about 90 before Covid - I guess its swings and roundabouts but on balance I would vote to keep the booking system


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

We've had this discussion on here so many times and it amazes me every time that people don't care what time they're playing and will just turn up and see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had this discussion on here so many times and it amazes me every time that people don't care what time they're playing and will just turn up and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

No life outside of golf?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had this discussion on here so many times and it amazes me every time that people don't care what time they're playing and will just turn up and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

It is bizarre isn't it? No wonder Britons have this weird reputation as people who love queuing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

saving_par said:



			No life outside of golf?
		
Click to expand...

Don't like to presume but I guess a lot have time on their hands.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had this discussion on here so many times and it amazes me every time that people don't care what time they're playing and will just turn up and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...


It amazes me every time that the same people cant accept other people have different opinions on it and like to judge why but thats how it is.....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			It amazes me every time that the same people cant accept other people have different opinions on it and like to judge why but thats how it is.....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I was judging but ok.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Not sure I was judging but ok.
		
Click to expand...

didnt say you were judging, said the same people were


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It is bizarre isn't it? No wonder Britons have this weird reputation as people who love queuing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure if I was retired and golf was my main hobby, going to the club and hanging around would be absolutely fine. Especially if that was what I had always done.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			It amazes me every time that the same people cant accept other people have different opinions on it and like to judge why but thats how it is.....
		
Click to expand...

The following paragraph is from my email reply to members who are providing input to our Post 19 Jul Booking System Review.

_We also recognise that individual members expect ‘their Club’ to provide the services that they view as important – and of course each member has their own priorities.   It is quite possible that, to meet most member’s expectations, we may end up with a hybrid system of part BRS booked and part free tee times.  _


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had this discussion on here so many times and it amazes me every time that people don't care what time they're playing and will just turn up and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

That’s ok for the likes of me or anyone with time on their hands.
But for people with work ,young children etc.
Ther needs to be a bit of certainty as to when they get to play .
A bit of both would be fine by me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm sure if I was retired and golf was my main hobby, going to the club and hanging around would be absolutely fine. Especially if that was what I had always done.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand people putting up with it if they need to. But not actively preferring it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

NearHull said:



			The following paragraph is from my email reply to members who are providing input to our Post 19 Jul Booking System Review.

_We also recognise that individual members expect ‘their Club’ to provide the services that they view as important – and of course each member has their own priorities.   It is quite possible that, to meet most member’s expectations, we may end up with a hybrid system of part BRS booked and part free tee times.  _

Click to expand...

Seems a sensible compromise. 
But what happens if there is no booking before say, 11am and booking thereafter. But there are still groups waiting to go out that have just turned up to play? 

I know one group in a local club that will do exactly that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can understand people putting up with it if they need to. But not actively preferring it. 

Click to expand...

If you stick to ridged tee times you would only ever meet the players you play with.
I like being on the putting green to chat to lads I’ve not seen in a while.
A hybrid system is needed to cater for the majority.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you stick to ridged tee times you would only ever meet the players you play with.
I like being on the putting green to chat to lads I’ve not seen in a while.
A hybrid system is needed to cater for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly agree that it should be easy enough to do both. Have an hour or two blocked out of the booking for turn-up-and-play fans, then booking the rest of the time.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you stick to ridged tee times you would only ever meet the players you play with.
I like being on the putting green to chat to lads I’ve not seen in a while.
A hybrid system is needed to cater for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Not true. I'm a new member at my club and have played with and spoken to loads of different people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you stick to ridged tee times you would only ever meet the players you play with.
I like being on the putting green to chat to lads I’ve not seen in a while.
A hybrid system is needed to cater for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that’s not true 

We have had many new members join the club not knowing anyone and have met many new people- the tee booking allows you to play with many people 

And there is nothing stopping people turning up before their tee time and hanging around on the putting greens etc


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2021)

As with most things, you're all correct!

It is perfectly possible to play with all and sundry... AND.. .there are some groups (at our club) who book as a group and never play with anyone else!


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

IanM said:



			As with most things, you're all correct!

It is perfectly possible to play with all and sundry... AND.. .there are some groups (at our club) who book as a group and never play with anyone else!   

Click to expand...


no no no that doesnt happen at my club sooooo it cant be true..........


----------



## sweaty sock (Jul 7, 2021)

Just cant see the downside of the booking system, nor the upside of turning up at the course not even certain of getting a game?

I still meet plenty of new people, some people book in with me, some comps, some i book in with them....


----------



## Humpy (Jul 7, 2021)

The bottom line is that no booking system i.e. none, tee times or hybrid, will suit 100% of a club's members. It's down to the owners and/or committee to decide which option is best preferably after consulting with the members.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not true. I'm a new member at my club and have played with and spoken to loads of different people.
		
Click to expand...

I've done both. When joining my 1st club 6 years ago, we had plenty of rollups I got involved with. This April I joined a 2nd club, at first the rollups were not back and I had to just book in with someone. Comparing the two methods, rollups are easier to mix with other people. If you are a person who just naturally feels comfortable jumping in with people you don't know, I can understand how it just doesn't matter to you. For me (and a lot of other people I know)....the rollups have provided an easier/more comfortable way of mixing with a lot of other people. Rollups have been going again for a while at the 2nd club and I am enjoying the mixing better.....   I still book in at times with other people at the 2nd club that I don't know, I will continue to do it, but it's just not as easy for some people (me).


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

My old club had booking for comps and no booking for the rest of the time and I was happy with that. People ask how anyone could prefer a free for all on the first tee, well, in my case it was because I wanted to play between 8 and 9 on a weekend so I had the afternoon with my wife. On comp days, those times were gone in seconds so I ended up playing ridiculously early in the morning if I played at all. On any other day, I would turn up at the club at 8.00 and guarantee I would be teeing off well before 9.00 so I got the play at the time I wanted.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jul 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My old club had booking for comps and no booking for the rest of the time and I was happy with that. People ask how anyone could prefer a free for all on the first tee, well, in my case it was because I wanted to play between 8 and 9 on a weekend so I had the afternoon with my wife. On comp days, those times were gone in seconds so I ended up playing ridiculously early in the morning if I played at all. On any other day, I would turn up at the club at 8.00 and guarantee I would be teeing off well before 9.00 so I got the play at the time I wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, were most tee times filled on a saturday morning, i.e. was the course just as busy when not booking vs booking?

I reckon if i turned up at 8 on a weekend at ours with no booking system, the ball chute would need to be 80yards long!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Out of curiosity, were most tee times filled on a saturday morning, i.e. was the course just as busy when not booking vs booking?

I reckon if i turned up at 8 on a weekend at ours with no booking system, the ball chute would need to be 80yards long!
		
Click to expand...

Strangely, no, normally never more than 5 groups waiting to tee off (helped by up to 3 start points on non comp days)


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Out of curiosity, were most tee times filled on a saturday morning, i.e. was the course just as busy when not booking vs booking?

I reckon if i turned up at 8 on a weekend at ours with no booking system, the ball chute would need to be 80yards long!
		
Click to expand...

My old club was booked solid on a Saturday from 7. 30 till 4 or 5 with 3 balls going out every 7 minutes. 

If we had to turn up and wait you'd need to sleep in the car park on Friday night.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope we keep tee bookings - it’s working very well for the club as a whole
		
Click to expand...




DeanoMK said:



			I really hope the booking system stays. Juggling family life, work and golf would be near on impossible if I had to spend hours waiting to tee off or turned up and couldn't get on at all.
		
Click to expand...


I hope we keep them too. Was averse at first, I like the old turn up and play when it suits me, mostly after work. But, as the last year has rolled by, it has become really useful to book, see who's on the course, avoid certain groups, and know I'm pretty much going out when I get there. Even with the swindle on a Sunday, pre-drawing and booking in advance is way better than 30+ turning up on the morning, balls in a hat and being drawn last, then having to wait on the tee so that no one jumps in front. Booking all the way for me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 7, 2021)

I want them gone, same group every week with same times.  You can book 2 weeks in advance but the panic rush booking is making it impossible.

Ball in the shoot for me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I can't see clubs going away from the booking system....just not going to happen. Right now, my 2nd club is running rollups, comps, visiting parties etc just by blocking out certain times. Easy to do. My 1st club hasn't brought back rollups yet, but are blocking out all kinds of times for certain groups. *Kind of strange how they can't do it for rollups*, but a large visiting party is no problem

Click to expand...

On *this* your club could, we do, but as the rollup is then recognised on our system as an organised competition it can be easily tweaked to meet the criteria for a WHS qualifier - which is what has happened at my place.  We do from time to change the format of our rollup from individual strokeplay to such as AM-AM and these do not qualify.  But there is nothing preventing your club block out tee times on your system for rollups - just that doing so has consequences.

Pre-pandemic we were a strongly non-booking membership.  We will have to have a vote on what the committee proposes for post 19th in respect of keeping booking or reverting to no booking for non-formal competition golf.  I cannot call how it will go.  Previously it was 70/30 against, but many new members and possibly quite a different view of tee booking among the new members - especially where the new member was not previously in a traditional members club with no booking.

I have been firmly dead against tee booking for all golf...but as a result of my experience through the pandemic with booking in place I have changed my position - but I do not yet know whether I will vote for or against its retention.  My view is that in the first instance the vote should be deferred for a short period during which we revert to no booking.  We then have a vote given our fresh experiences of having booking and not having booking.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not true. I'm a new member at my club and have played with and spoken to loads of different people.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your system allows   you to join someone ours dosnt so a single player can play on his own if he wants to.
With the 10 mins intervals we don’t see many other players.
Depends on the person as well ,you are obviously a social person not everyone is that outgoing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 7, 2021)

IanM said:



			As with most things, you're all correct!

It is perfectly possible to play with all and sundry... AND.. .there are some groups (at our club) who book as a group and never play with anyone else!   

Click to expand...

It’s easier to just tell me that I am WRONG though.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On *this* your club could, we do, but as the rollup is then recognised on our system as an organised competition it can be easily tweaked to meet the criteria for a WHS qualifier - which is what has happened at my place.  We do from time to change the format of our rollup from individual strokeplay to such as AM-AM and these do not qualify.  But there is nothing preventing your club block out tee times on your system for rollups - just that doing so has consequences.

Pre-pandemic we were a strongly non-booking membership.  We will have to have a vote on what the committee proposes for post 19th in respect of keeping booking or reverting to no booking for non-formal competition golf.  I cannot call how it will go.  Previously it was 70/30 against, but many new members and possibly quite a different view of tee booking among the new members - especially where the new member was not previously in a traditional members club with no booking.

I have been firmly dead against tee booking for all golf...but as a result of my experience through the pandemic with booking in place I have changed my position - but I do not yet know whether I will vote for or against its retention.  My view is that in the first instance the vote should be deferred for a short period during which we revert to no booking.  We then have a vote given our fresh experiences of having booking and not having booking.
		
Click to expand...

rollups at my new club are not individual comps.....team comps. So consequences?  Aren't any that I see.....other than I keep losing money.....


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Strangely, no, normally never more than 5 groups waiting to tee off (helped by up to 3 start points on non comp days)
		
Click to expand...

But you could never tee-off at 1030?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			But you could never tee-off at 1030?
		
Click to expand...

All personal preferences. Just said why I don't like tee booking and prefer to just turn up. Others have the opposite view as with many things in golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2021)

banjofred said:



			rollups at my new club are not individual comps.....team comps. So consequences?  Aren't any that I see.....other than I keep losing money.....
		
Click to expand...

You’re ok then with having them set up on your club tee booking system without having the debate over WHS or not.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You’re ok then with having them set up on your club tee booking system without having the debate over WHS or not.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand what you are trying to say. Could be me of course. 
I can't see a connection between the mgr setting up the booking times/system and WHS.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I don't understand what you are trying to say. Could be me of course.
I can't see a connection between the mgr setting up the booking times/system and WHS.
		
Click to expand...

If a rollup is organised and is an individual strokeplay format and you have it set up on your booking system then your rollup satisfies many if not most of the criteria of a comp that meets the criteria for WHS.  Your club may then choose to follow the WHS guidelines and require your rollup scores to count towards your HI.

This is what has come to pass at my club.  It is not universally popular though we accept that the basis of WHS is that as many rounds as possible are included in my moving window of 20.  As a result we play one week in four as an AM-AM format comp as that format does not satisfy the criteria for a WHS acceptable comp.

Many if not most of us have managed to adjust our thinking around WHS ‘qualifying’ rounds and are able to play our rollup rounds as relaxed as if they _didn’t_ count towards our handicap.  That adjustment is not easy and some are finding it very difficult.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If a rollup is organised and is an individual strokeplay format and you have it set up on your booking system then your rollup satisfies many if not most of the criteria of a comp that meets the criteria for WHS.  Your club may then choose to follow the WHS guidelines and require your rollup scores to count towards your HI.

This is what has come to pass at my club.  It is not universally popular though we accept that the basis of WHS is that as many rounds as possible are included in my moving window of 20.  As a result we play one week in four as an AM-AM format comp as that format does not satisfy the criteria for a WHS acceptable comp.

Many if not most of us have managed to adjust our thinking around WHS ‘qualifying’ rounds and are able to play our rollup rounds as relaxed as if they _didn’t_ count towards our handicap.  That adjustment is not easy and some are finding it very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Basically sounds like bollocks!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Basically sounds like bollocks!
		
Click to expand...

It’s following WHS guidelines for clubs in including as many organised individual strokeplay competition as counting towards a players H/I - as that is the basic foundational logic of the way the system works.  And in truth, if I regularly score more than 36pts stableford, or indeed if I regularly score mid20s, in organised rollup comps, then it is reasonable for the club to want to include these scores in my HI calculation.  And working with the the organiser of each of the three large (30+ playing) rollups, that is what the club has decided and that is what has happened.

Now if the membership decides to abandon tee booking for other than formal club comps then I do not know what will happen to the rollups re WHS.  They will still be organised but not quite to the same extent as they won’t have to be identified on our booking system as a comp.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If a rollup is organised and is an individual strokeplay format and you have it set up on your booking system then your rollup satisfies many if not most of the criteria of a comp that meets the criteria for WHS.  Your club may then choose to follow the WHS guidelines and require your rollup scores to count towards your HI.

This is what has come to pass at my club.  It is not universally popular though we accept that the basis of WHS is that as many rounds as possible are included in my moving window of 20.  As a result we play one week in four as an AM-AM format comp as that format does not satisfy the criteria for a WHS acceptable comp.

Many if not most of us have managed to adjust our thinking around WHS ‘qualifying’ rounds and are able to play our rollup rounds as relaxed as if they _didn’t_ count towards our handicap.  That adjustment is not easy and some are finding it very difficult.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If a rollup is organised and is an individual strokeplay format and you have it set up on your booking system then your rollup satisfies many if not most of the criteria of a comp that meets the criteria for WHS.  Your club may then choose to follow the WHS guidelines and require your rollup scores to count towards your HI.

This is what has come to pass at my club.  It is not universally popular though we accept that the basis of WHS is that as many rounds as possible are included in my moving window of 20.  As a result we play one week in four as an AM-AM format comp as that format does not satisfy the criteria for a WHS acceptable comp.

Many if not most of us have managed to adjust our thinking around WHS ‘qualifying’ rounds and are able to play our rollup rounds as relaxed as if they _didn’t_ count towards our handicap.  That adjustment is not easy and some are finding it very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem. As I mentioned earlier, the rollups we have are team based so while they "could" incorporate a way to record individual scores it would change the way the rollups are run to do so. Club 2 takes the best 3 of 4 scores on each hole so sometimes people don't putt out since they can't help the team score. That I know of.....this discussion of forcing people to put in more results hasn't come up. Club 1 hasn't started rollups up again with the excuse that they don't want to start block bookings.....yet they don't seem to have a problem block booking millions of visiting groups, and ladies mornings, and comps. If they don't bring the rollups back I'll be dropping membership at the end of March and sticking with the new club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Our three main rollups are core to the ethos of us being a collective membership as they enable new members to very quickly become integrated into the membership. A way had to be found to continue with them once a booking system for all golf had to be introduced for the duration of the pandemic, and they will continue whether or not booking for all golf is kept.


----------



## SteveJay (Jul 8, 2021)

But if, in your club administered rollup, the competitors all agree to allow gimmes, say, up to putter length handle, that negates the need to use the scores for WHS!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			But if, in your club administered rollup, the competitors all agree to allow gimmes, say, up to putter length handle, that negates the need to use the scores for WHS!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's the other way round.

As the club has reserved each of our rollups a batch of tee times (and that was not universally popular with other members), the quid pro quo is that the club has required us to tweak our rollups to make them acceptable for WHS.

So in the friendly 4BBB side match we play in our rollup group we can still give gimmies (we were only tap in gimmies in any case so not a big deal) but we must then hole out - or if we choose to not hole out and simply pick up, we do not score any pts in the rollup s/ford we might otherwise have scored for that hole). 

Once every four weeks we play a AM-AM (each hole 2 s/f pts scores from 4 counting) and as that is not an acceptable format we can do whatever we want in respect of gimmies and pts still counting)


----------



## SteveJay (Jul 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's the other way round.

As the club has reserved each of our rollups a batch of tee times (and that was not universally popular with other members), the quid pro quo is that the club has required us to tweak our rollups to make them acceptable for WHS.

So in the friendly 4BBB side match we play in our rollup group we can still give gimmies (we were only tap in gimmies in any case so not a big deal) but we must then hole out - or if we choose to not hole out and simply pick up, we do not score any pts in the rollup s/ford we might otherwise have scored for that hole).

Once every four weeks we play a AM-AM (each hole 2 s/f pts scores from 4 counting) and as that is not an acceptable format we can do whatever we want in respect of gimmies and pts still counting)
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....i don't really follow the link between the club allocating tee times for a specific group/purpose, and them enforcing rules for those that play at those times. 

Wherever I have played in a roll up there has been an organiser who determines how playing partners are selected (e.g. a draw or based on arrival time) and the format and prize structure.

Does your "club" determine the payout structure for these roll ups? Are they really roll ups then or just club comps under a different guise?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2021)

We've just had a Member's survey and, encouragingly from my point of view, 60% of the members want the Committee to investigate the Pros and Cons of keeping the booking system. Doesn't, of course, mean they're all in favour but the majority seem open to the idea


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 9, 2021)

We are keeping the booking system for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

Vote of all members with two options: keep as is, or revert to as was.  

Vote opens 19th July and closes evening of 25th July, result of vote announced 26th July and option chosen on basis of simple majority will be implemented on 2nd August. Until then we continue as we currently are.

I have no idea what the outcome will be. A vote some 5yrs ago - maybe longer - saw booking system for casual golf as we have had to implement for the pandemic rejected by 3 to 1.

I was dead against in that previous vote - I do not know what I will vote this time, my vehement opposition to a booking system is mostly dissipated.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2021)

Booking and 10 minute gaps will be staying at my place, along with entering scores electronically 🎉


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 17, 2021)

I've only been a member of 1 club that used to do the ball in the chute idea.... I'd actively find a different club to join if my place introduced the ball chute idea.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2021)

adam6177 said:



			I've only been a member of 1 club that used to do the ball in the chute idea.... I'd actively find a different club to join if my place introduced the ball chute idea.
		
Click to expand...

…and some at my place have said that they will do likewise if we do *not* reintroduce the ball chute.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…and some at my place have said that they will do likewise if we do *not* reintroduce the ball chute.
		
Click to expand...

We have had the same threats as well - we asked them where are they going to join and when they mentioned some clubs - it was clubs that are looking to keep tee times as well. Find them hollow threads


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2021)

We are staying.  Vote of playing members - 70% turnout have voted 3:1 to stay with booking system for casual play as we have been using it through the pandemic.

Really pleased that the turnout was high and the result was overwhelming as complaints and push-back from those who threatened to leave if ‘stay’ will fall on stoney ground.

Club is going to liaise with organisers of roll-ups to see how best to accommodate them as close to their original format as possible.  It’s worked OK through the pandemic but reserved times have limited numbers who could play; entering had to be at least two days in advance; playing group of four selected at random and tee time allocated two days in advance, and all of that ’in advance aspect’ but especially limiting the numbers - are not consistent with our roll-up practices.  Unlimited numbers and groups and times chosen on the day.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 28, 2021)

I joined during the Covid era, so we had tee bookings throughout; I never had trouble getting a tee time for about when I wanted.

We have now reverted to no tee bookings - ball in chute at busy times.  Before saying I'd prefer tee bookings, I at least want to see how it pans out.  I don't often play at the very busy times.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I joined during the Covid era, so we had tee bookings throughout; I never had trouble getting a tee time for about when I wanted.

We have now reverted to no tee bookings - ball in chute at busy times.  Before saying I'd prefer tee bookings, I at least want to see how it pans out.  I don't often play at the very busy times.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly we have only taken on a few dozen new members during the Covid era.  I was thinking new members might swing the vote for keeping booking to the irritation of members of more long-standing who would want it dumped…however that has not been the case.  The previous vote some 5 yrs ago was against bringing in booking - but the experience of the pandemic era has clearly changed a lot of minds - mine included.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interestingly we have only taken on a few dozen new members during the Covid era.  I was thinking new members might swing the vote for keeping booking to the irritation of members of more long-standing who would want it dumped…however that has not been the case.  The previous vote some 5 yrs ago was against bringing in booking - but the experience of the pandemic era has clearly changed a lot of minds - mine included.
		
Click to expand...

I think we have about 10% of membership joined in the last 18 months.  I found tee bookings worked fine - I'd hate to turn up and find I had to wait an hour or more to play.  However, we have two courses which mitgates the risk of this.  However, happy to give to give it a go with just turning up.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2021)

Wow.. we just got an email from the club.

_"From Saturday the 7th August we will be reverting back to a 3 tee start, at Weekends. You will no longer be able to book through Intelligent Golf, at Weekends. Tees 1-8-13 will open from 8.00-9.15am, on a roll up basis with the sign up sheet in the Professional shop, afternoon play will commence from 12.30._

_There's no change during the week days with booking through Intelligent Golf for 1st-10th tees."_

That's rather annoying. Oh well. The times we normally booked tend to be quieter so hopefully we'll have no trouble getting on. I just don't really like the uncertainty of it.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wow.. we just got an email from the club.

_"From Saturday the 7th August we will be reverting back to a 3 tee start, at Weekends. You will no longer be able to book through Intelligent Golf, at Weekends. Tees 1-8-13 will open from 8.00-9.15am, on a roll up basis with the sign up sheet in the Professional shop, afternoon play will commence from 12.30._

_There's no change during the week days with booking through Intelligent Golf for 1st-10th tees."_

That's rather annoying. Oh well. The times we normally booked tend to be quieter so hopefully we'll have no trouble getting on. I just don't really like the uncertainty of it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like this. As much as I like Roll-ups....not this kind of roll-up. It's more back to the old way of doing things before my time.....


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2021)

3 starting positions?  No thanks.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2021)

IanM said:



			3 starting positions?  No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea how they can possibly manage that. We tend to tee off a little later than most, say 11ish give or take half an hour, so we should have no trouble teeing off - but the chances of us bumping into someone who's started on the 8th or 13th will be quite high I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I honestly have no idea how they can possibly manage that. We tend to tee off a little later than most, say 11ish give or take half an hour, so we should have no trouble teeing off - but the chances of us bumping into someone who's started on the 8th or 13th will be quite high I guess. 

Click to expand...

Reading what your club have posted it sounds like tees are blocked off between 9-15 and 12-30.....

So unless nobody turns up you are screwed if you turn up for 11-00. Back to the dark ages


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2021)

Captains Committee decided immediately that 100% back to no tee bookings. Oh and reminded us about the Saturday morning roll-up groups times (in other words don't bother trying to play then). Lots of very unhappy members who have enjoyed many aspects of the tee booking - especially new members who had the opportunity to sign in next to other members and always have company on the course. So we're doing our usual and making decisions to suit about 10% of the membership.

Hopefully it will soon be a more democratic process and go to a member's vote.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Captains Committee decided immediately that 100% back to no tee bookings. Oh and reminded us about the Saturday morning roll-up groups times (in other words don't bother trying to play then). Lots of very unhappy members who have enjoyed many aspects of the tee booking - especially new members who had the opportunity to sign in next to other members and always have company on the course. So we're doing our usual and making decisions to suit about 10% of the membership.

Hopefully it will soon be a more democratic process and go to a member's vote.
		
Click to expand...

As long as the self important minority get 'their' protected tee times....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			As long as the self important minority get 'their' protected tee times....
		
Click to expand...

Yep. To be honest I'm happy enough for them to have it and leave the rest of us to enjoy the 6.5 days left of the week! I've suggested they have 7-10am on a Saturday for roll ups and otherwise bookings rule!


----------



## GG26 (Jul 30, 2021)

We seem to have gone to a hybrid system at weekends, with no booking on, say, Sunday mornings, but with booking required on Sunday afternoons.  Looks like there are still tee times during the week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Captains Committee decided immediately that 100% back to no tee bookings. Oh and reminded us about the Saturday morning roll-up groups times (in other words don't bother trying to play then). Lots of very unhappy members who have enjoyed many aspects of the tee booking - especially new members who had the opportunity to sign in next to other members and always have company on the course. So we're doing our usual and making decisions to suit about 10% of the membership.

Hopefully it will soon be a more democratic process and go to a member's vote.
		
Click to expand...

I am rather astonished that such a decision can be made by this committee without reference to the membership - however the 'captains' committee might be elected/chosen/selected.

Many clubs (including my own) have not previously operated a tee booking system for casual golf (the tech has made the difference for me) - and so it was absolutely appropriate and indeed necessary for the club to poll the membership on the way ahead.  There would have been all hell to pay (in fact it would have been inconceivable) if a committee had made the decision without doing so.  The one decision the committee _did _make was to not offer a hybrid solution as an option - primarily as there were so many variants suggested - they kept it to: keep 'as is', or revert to 'as was'.  As members we understood how both of these options would work.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

Had a communique from the Board about this..
Starting ASAP we are going to be trialling,  for a year, the following...
All strokeplay comps will be booked via BRS excluding Sunday comps
Mondays, Tuesday mornings, Thursdays, Saturdays and Sunday morning will remain turn up and play with a 2 tee start
Wednesdays and Fridays will be booked via BRS...
Talk about complicated.....

Plus...a Member has successfully gathered the 20 Members signatures  required in the Constitution to vote on introducing a full time booking system at EGM
Expecting a vote in the next couple of months...
We live in interesting times.....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2021)

We're consulting members at the moment. I personally favour keeping the booking system but I'm probably 60/40 on this. It seems that eventually there will be a vote


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Sounds like a few committees are falling into the trap of trying to please everyone. 

Which generally results in annoying everyone.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 4, 2021)

The only thing I have found with the booking system ( we didn’t have one pre COVID.) is the tee sheet can be booked solid all day , but I have just gone up to have a chip and putt and the course has been empty.
Nothing has been done about no shows who are just booking tees every day just in case they fancy playing.
If we have a booking system in the future this will have to be policed much better IMO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Sounds like a few committees are falling into the trap of trying to please everyone.

Which generally results in annoying everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Why we went for a simple 'Keep/Don't Keep' vote.  Many hybrid options were suggested but rather than plump for one of them as a 3rd option - committee decided to offer a straight and simple choice - and 73/27 for keeping suggested that the simple choice was the best way to get a decisive choice.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2021)

Well our Club Captain is using the newsletter to voice his very strong opinions on this...his tone is very combative but I think he's completely misjudged the feeling of the club. I hope we get to vote but fear he will resist this option to get what he wants...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

Well we went to a vote about keeping the tee bookings - 

Over 3/4 voted

82% voted to keep the tee times 

And then 65% voted to have them all the time instead of a hybrid


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 29, 2021)

Neighbouring club to us had a vote and it was split 50-50 so have gone for no booking until 12.00 midday then booking system in place . We were due to play 27 holes there last week but had it reduced to 18 as couldn't book the morning 9 holes .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we went to a vote about keeping the tee bookings -

Over 3/4 voted

82% voted to keep the tee times

And then 65% voted to have them all the time instead of a hybrid
		
Click to expand...

Was a little surprised by the vote to be honest,  thought we'd result in a hybrid option at least. Have already adapted to the booking system during covid, it works well I think, never really have an issue booking a slot.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

EGM scheduled for 9th September 
Management is dead against introducing full time booking and have advised a vote against.
It seems there needs to be a 75% vote in favour to pass the EGM...so not a cat in Hell's chance of it happening 
Too many, shall we say more experienced, members obviously like queuing.....
If, or should I say when, the resolution fails, it loo,s like the Board want to introduce a hybrid system that will mean booking on Wednesday, Fridays, competition days as well as the existing Sunday mornings and Ladies on Tuesdays.....not really much of a step further and you're into a full time booking,ing system...
That's the annoyingly illogical part of this....they're against a booking system but they're going to introduce a booking system..
I'm confused


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks to me like some clubs don't want to retain all the members they have attracted during covid and are happy to go back to a less than full membership.

As long as the vocal minority can get back to their 10.00am slot stuff the rest... 

I see a crisis coming when these 'long standing' members stop playing in the next few years


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Looks to me like some clubs don't want to retain all the members they have attracted during covid and are happy to go back to a less than full membership.

As long as the vocal minority can get back to their 10.00am slot stuff the rest... 

I see a crisis coming when these 'long standing' members stop playing in the next few years
		
Click to expand...

and....then in some years after that there will be some other "long standing" members who will resist change about something else. Repeat every 10 years. 

Having a combination to make both views work seems to be the best to me. But......people on either side of this just want their way....you know, because they are obviously right


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 29, 2021)

banjofred said:



			and....then in some years after that there will be some other "long standing" members who will resist change about something else. Repeat every 10 years.

Having a combination to make both views work seems to be the best to me. But......people on either side of this just want their way....you know, because they are obviously right

Click to expand...

A fudge seems the worst option possible, one or the other surely?

Couldn't care less what other clubs do, I just think they could alienate new golfers. Us 'long standing' members are not the future of the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

banjofred said:



			and....then in some years after that there will be some other "long standing" members who will resist change about something else. Repeat every 10 years.

Having a combination to make both views work seems to be the best to me. But......people on either side of this just want their way....you know, because they are obviously right

Click to expand...

A lot of times in clubs those loud views don’t always mean they are a majority representative views 

We had some very loud views about removing tee bookings because it ruined swindles roll Ups etc so the whole club was asked 

From the results it seems those loud view were very much in the minority by a considerable margin


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

saving_par said:



			A fudge seems the worst option possible, one or the other surely?

Couldn't care less what other clubs do, I just think they could alienate new golfers. Us 'long standing' members are not the future of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't you do what one of my clubs does? ......I play in a roll up on Wed and Sun mornings. They have about 1 hour of times blocked off (8-9 Sunday, 9-10 Wed) for the roll up group. Booking times for anybody to use outside of those periods. Regular group of roll up folks.......and the *vast majority* of the times are for regular booking people (which I also do). 

Why does it have to be one way or another? I don't know anybody at either of the clubs I am a member who want to go back to the old fashioned roll up whenever you feel like it. The booking system is here to stay. Clubs that don't embrace it at least a little bit will eventually.

I still think there are people out there who think that roll ups are those old fashioned methods where people just randomly show up.....toss the ball in the queue... and hope you get to play at some point. I guess there might be some place out there that might still do that, but nowhere that I've been. *This is not what most roll ups do*. If that is what you think still happens (maybe at a few places still...) you are wrong.

Worried about alienating new golfers? I guess some might be, but there are a fair few new golfers at both clubs I play at and lot of them start out in the roll ups....and if they prefer to then branch of with other people they meet....it works great. Being a person who joined his first club 6 years ago, and then another this last April (that one didn't re-start roll ups until June).....Roll ups are the easier way to work your way into the club. Most roll ups are people over 50, so yep....I can definitely understand why a 25 year old wouldn't want to spend a lot of their golf time with a group of guys that average 60-70 etc. 

Compromise. Both extreme sides need to consider the views of others.....which if they can't....makes for a pretty uncaring person.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of times in clubs those loud views don’t always mean they are a majority representative views

We had some very loud views about removing tee bookings because it ruined swindles roll Ups etc so the whole club was asked

From the results it seems those loud view were very much in the minority by a considerable margin
		
Click to expand...

Swindles/roll ups etc can co-exist in the booking system. It's easy. The question is whether golfers can accept someone else's views....often times, they can't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Swindles/roll ups etc can co-exist in the booking system. It's easy. The question is whether golfers can accept someone else's views....often times, they can't.
		
Click to expand...

Our swindles work within the booking system 

There are no reserved tee times for any roll ups to occur nor any periods where people can just rock up to the tee 

All the swindle organisers have their numbers published so people can join in or people make up their own 
Each tee time is available for everyone


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our swindles work within the booking system

There are no reserved tee times for any roll ups to occur nor any periods where people can just rock up to the tee

All the swindle organisers have their numbers published so people can join in or people make up their own
Each tee time is available for everyone
		
Click to expand...

Then your group may or may not being playing near the other people. What you are doing is what our Saturday group has been doing for a month or so....it "kind of" works. The mgr talked to a bunch of the other people in the club who play around that time and asked them not to book at that time....because of that, the group mostly plays back to back. Without that talk.....there would be occasional issues. I still stand with my view that if you have to plan/book times ahead of time....it's not a roll up. There was a roll up this morning on my 2nd club.....last minute I didn't go. That's what a roll up is.....go if you want, don't go if you don't want to. No planning required.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2021)

Those with a hybrid system - what happens when the roll ups roll over time and a tee booking slot turns up to a tee still yet to clear from the rollup?


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Those with a hybrid system - what happens when the roll ups roll over time and a tee booking slot turns up to a tee still yet to clear from the rollup?
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't happened in the 6 years I've been with my main club. It has come close a couple of times on those really nice summer days.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Those with a hybrid system - what happens when the roll ups roll over time and a tee booking slot turns up to a tee still yet to clear from the rollup?
		
Click to expand...

What happens when people don't fill the roll up slots and tee times are wasted because members can't book em?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Then your group may or may not being playing near the other people. What you are doing is what our Saturday group has been doing for a month or so....it "kind of" works. The mgr talked to a bunch of the other people in the club who play around that time and asked them not to book at that time....because of that, the group mostly plays back to back. Without that talk.....there would be occasional issues. I still stand with my view that if you have to plan/book times ahead of time....it's not a roll up. There was a roll up this morning on my 2nd club.....last minute I didn't go. That's what a roll up is.....go if you want, don't go if you don't want to. No planning required.
		
Click to expand...

So if you didn’t go and many others also the same what happens to that tee spot that’s reserved during a prime time in a golf club ? Wasted ?


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if you didn’t go and many others also the same what happens to that tee spot that’s reserved during a prime time in a golf club ? Wasted ?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I guess if you want to look at the most negative possibility......some people view things in the worst possible way. 

I look at it like this......if there is one less group of people, that opens up the course a little bit and there are less delays for people playing. You just can't make everybody happy, it isn't possible. It wasn't that long ago that people were wanting to keep the longer delays between groups after lockdown since it created less wait times while playing. The more spaced out start times caused less booking times.......

As I've stated numerous times.......compromise. It doesn't look like you are interested in compromise.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

And......if "a bunch" of people didn't show up on the day......it would be because the weather was absolute crap. That would mean there are a lot less people on the course in general. There really must be some people on this site who were horribly tortured by roll ups years ago. Things have changed.........for the better.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 29, 2021)

Our club have simply decided, for the time being, to have bookings on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday and no bookings on Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday which are the roll up days.

From people I have spoken to it is pretty much just the core roll-up groups that don’t want a booking system.  As I play mostly at weekends I am back to turning up and hoping there are not a lot of people waiting on the first tee.


----------



## hovis (Aug 29, 2021)

Our club has just got rid of tee time booking and it's been a nightmare.  We're turning up to play and confronted with 6 x four balls waiting to go.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Our club have simply decided, for the time being, to have bookings on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday and no bookings on Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday which are the roll up days.

From people I have spoken to it is pretty much just the core roll-up groups that don’t want a booking system.  As I play mostly at weekends I am back to turning up and hoping there are not a lot of people waiting on the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I don't understand. Obviously I like roll ups, but I *wouldn't* want them outside of the booking system. People have the option of joining in the roll up (which would be blocked off) or playing at any other time the rest of the day. My Wednesday group has the tee from 9-10. There are several hours before that you can book your tee times (there are always times), play in the roll up, or all the rest of the booking times the rest of the day after 10am.....and there are plenty of open times every day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm hoping we can make some change to either revert to bookings or a hybrid system. I really cannot be bothered with the stress of turning up and seeing how many are getting ready to go out then heading for the putting green wondering how many are going out and then heading for the first tee wondering how many will be queueing to go out.

Personally - it's enough to make me not bother. Maybe because I've experienced how much easier it is to know exactly when you're playing but basically a return to the old ways isn't working for me.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm hoping we can make some change to either revert to bookings or a hybrid system. I really cannot be bothered with the stress of turning up and seeing how many are getting ready to go out then heading for the putting green wondering how many are going out and then heading for the first tee wondering how many will be queueing to go out.

Personally - it's enough to make me not bother. Maybe because I've experienced how much easier it is to know exactly when you're playing but basically a return to the old ways isn't working for me.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. If the clubs I play at did this I'd stop playing golf completely. It just wouldn't be worth it to me. There are other things I can do......


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Initially I didn't like having to book mid week, but now I do.
It's so easy just to check and see what times are available and especially who's playing .
Midweek sweeps /rollups can apply for block booking times months in advance.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

We are in the process of an all member questionnaire. 
A. No booking system. B. Hybrid booking system. C. Full booking system
on
1. Saturdays
2. Sundays
3. Weekdays.

I went FULL for 1, 2 and 3. Not based solely on my personal wishes, but with consideration to others with more work and family commitments than I have.


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 30, 2021)

I dont understand why its hard for roll ups to work within a booking system?

Particularly now that golf is 'booming' I cant see the downside of a booking system?


----------



## banjofred (Aug 30, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I dont understand why its hard for roll ups to work within a booking system?

Particularly now that golf is 'booming' I cant see the downside of a booking system?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't hard, it's easy. Some people just don't want to do it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Well, I guess if you want to look at the most negative possibility......some people view things in the worst possible way.

I look at it like this......if there is one less group of people, that opens up the course a little bit and there are less delays for people playing. You just can't make everybody happy, it isn't possible. It wasn't that long ago that people were wanting to keep the longer delays between groups after lockdown since it created less wait times while playing. The more spaced out start times caused less booking times.......

As I've stated numerous times.......compromise. It doesn't look like you are interested in compromise.
		
Click to expand...

So if people don’t turn up you then have the tee empty and unused when if it was tee bookings all the time every single member of the golf can see what is free and what is being used.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2021)

The question is how do you run roll ups & swindles within a booking system. Balancing roll up numbers to ensure no empty tee times

To my mind it’s quite simple
Nobody wants to go out immediately behind a roll up.
The roll up organiser will have an idea how many bodies to expect, so if you have 40 bodies, that’s 10 tee slots 8 minutes between groups is 8 1/2 per hour
Block book 1 1/2 hours to include any extras.

Numbers need to be monitored so if for 3 weeks running they only get 25 instead of 40, then the time slot gets reduced, opening up the tee for other members.

Likewise if they get 50, then the blocked time is increased.

After 6 weeks or so it will have settled into a rhythm and everyone is happy

Hopefully

We have an extraordinary general meeting shortly to discuss introducing a full booking system, I’m very much in favour as my time is valuable and I don’t want to turn up and find a queue.

But I have a feeling the old guard will carry the day, because that is the way it’s always been done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The question is how do you run roll ups & swindles within a booking system. Balancing roll up numbers to ensure no empty tee times

To my mind it’s quite simple
Nobody wants to go out immediately behind a roll up.
The roll up organiser will have an idea how many bodies to expect, so if you have 40 bodies, that’s 10 tee slots 8 minutes between groups is 8 1/2 per hour
Block book 1 1/2 hours to include any extras.

Numbers need to be monitored so if for 3 weeks running they only get 25 instead of 40, then the time slot gets reduced, opening up the tee for other members.

Likewise if they get 50, then the blocked time is increased.

After 6 weeks or so it will have settled into a rhythm and everyone is happy

Hopefully
		
Click to expand...

The problem with roll ups within tee bookings is the unknown in regards numbers and the potential for empty spots on the day or too many 

So our roll up are now all swindles pre organised

Swindle organiser does a draw from the people who said they will play - they then book their tee time when the tee is open , that way the only tee that is booked are the ones who are playing


----------



## chrisd (Aug 30, 2021)

We were asked for an opinion on a regular booking system,  apparently 30 emails were received and a majority said they were against it. The committee decided to continue with it until a full email vote could be gathered as they (rightly in my view) took the view that the 30 emails didn't express the views of the majority.


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 30, 2021)

Everyone knows the roll up is between 10 and 11. 

If you want to play in the roll up you book a time between 930 and 1130.  

If a your lucky enough and a number of groups worth are around, throw up the balls to mix up the groups (after a few weeks you will be as people not interested will book other times or join).  

Anyone who has a time booked and wants to play writes there name on a sheet in the bar/pro shop/locker room.  First group back retrieve the list and start collecting cards....

Everyone meets in the clubhouse as always.  Total non issue.

The club can even stick out an email encouraging players that whatever times are generally used for sweeps etc, if they're supportive.


----------



## fundy (Aug 30, 2021)

Groundhog day lol, you have to wonder just how many times the same thing can be posted


----------



## banjofred (Aug 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if people don’t turn up you then have the tee empty and unused when if it was tee bookings all the time every single member of the golf can see what is free and what is being used.
		
Click to expand...

It's possible, but in reality isn't an issue. The roll ups are a fairly constant number of people unless the weather is crap. In that case, there are a lot of people who have booked who just don't show up......that's also an issue. You just don't give up on looking at the most negative view possible. How about looking at the good things that can happen? I don't think that's your strong point.


----------



## DanFST (Sep 1, 2021)

banjofred said:



			You just don't give up on looking at the most negative view possible. How about looking at the good things that can happen? I don't think that's your strong point.
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness to Phil, I too can't see anything good about a group that believe they are entitled to a prime tee time, because they can't be bothered to book like everyone else.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

I can't really do it justice by paraphrasing so here is a full copy and paste of the new email we got regarding tee times. Have you ever seen anything more unnecessarily convoluted?? Enjoy...




			Saturday AM 
1st tee - times booked through IG between 8.00 and 10:00. 
10th tee - no booking required, just roll up and go off between 8.00 and 10:00. Players must book in with the Pro Shop before going out. 
No play between 10:00 and 12:30 from either tee. 

Saturday PM 
10th tee - times booked through IG between 12:30 and 14:30. 
1st tee - no booking required, just roll up and go off between 12:30 and 14:30. Players must book in with the Pro Shop before going out.
No play between 14:30 and 16:30 from either tee. 

Sunday AM 
No booking required, just roll up and go off between 8.00 and 9.15 am from 1st, 8th & 13th tees. Players must book in with the Pro Shop before going out. 
No play between 9:15 and 12:30 from any tee. 

Sunday PM 
1st tee - times booked through IG between 12:30 and 14:30. 
10th tee - no booking required, just roll up and go off between 12:30 and 14:30. Players must book in with the Pro Shop before going out.1 2. 
No play between 14:30 and 16:30 from either tee.

Monday to Friday 
Tee booking only off 1st tee and 10th tee. 
Some tees & times will be reserved for the various rollups groups, Club matches, Societies etc.
		
Click to expand...

Really left me scratching my head. My biggest disappointment when they got rid of tee booking was that I could no longer play at the times I want - and this doesn't even address that issue, I still can't. But at least it's much more complicated, so that's cool.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can't really do it justice by paraphrasing so here is a full copy and paste of the new email we got regarding tee times. Have you ever seen anything more unnecessarily convoluted?? Enjoy...



Really left me scratching my head. My biggest disappointment when they got rid of tee booking was that I could no longer play at the times I want - and this doesn't even address that issue, I still can't. But at least it's much more complicated, so that's cool. 

Click to expand...

My sympathies. looks like a really hopeless attempt to please all the people all the time, which never works, of course.
Got my fingers crossed about our "management decision" coming up soon. Full booking system everyday got my vote.


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Really left me scratching my head. My biggest disappointment when they got rid of tee booking was that I could no longer play at the times I want - and this doesn't even address that issue, I still can't. But at least it's much more complicated, so that's cool. 

Click to expand...

Unless you play off the 10th???  ... but presumably that includes the lottery of queuing up.


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can't really do it justice by paraphrasing so here is a full copy and paste of the new email we got regarding tee times. Have you ever seen anything more unnecessarily convoluted?? Enjoy...



Really left me scratching my head. My biggest disappointment when they got rid of tee booking was that I could no longer play at the times I want - and this doesn't even address that issue, I still can't. But at least it's much more complicated, so that's cool. 

Click to expand...


Do they use two starters or are the tees close enough together that one person can do both 1st & 10th ?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

Slab said:



			Do they use two starters or are the tees close enough together that one person can do both 1st & 10th ?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we don't have starters, but then I've never actually gone to the morning toss-up for tee-times so I could be wrong. The 10th tee isn't visible from the pro shop, but I think people just convene there to be grouped up and sent out. I don't really know. 



IanM said:



			Unless you play off the 10th???  ... but presumably that includes the lottery of queuing up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you read it right or you didn't understand what I meant - there's no teeing off between 10 and 12:30 from any tee at all, which I think is stupid and wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure you read it right or you didn't understand what I meant - there's no teeing off between 10 and 12:30 from any tee at all, which I think is stupid and wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably this is to allow those starting earlier off 1 & 10 to do their second 9 without being held up. Is that right?

If I am right that also suggests that rounds at your place take 5hrs which seems excessive.


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure you read it right or you didn't understand what I meant - there's no teeing off between 10 and 12:30 from any tee at all, which I think is stupid and wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't read it right.   If you can only play between the times when the tees are closed to allow folk to play "their" back 9s. you have two choices.... change clubs, or change your arrangements.   That's not very helpful, but it's the truth.  The club have made a decision based on what they think the majority want, there will be others that doesn't suit.   

If you haven't paid a joining fee that would keep you there  or have a way of getting a vote to change the process, I would be off pronto.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah sympathise, that would definitely not be my favorite way of organising tee times!!

It would be interesting to see which tee is busier/more organised just as an idication of what the mahority actually want.

Of it was me, I'd go for the booking option, but i suppose if I failed to get a booking,  id turn up at the pro shop and hope i was in time for another spot on the other tee.

If its so busy that the pro turns people away, then for me that should be 100% booking, why make people organise there lifes around the off chance they are golfing - barmy!!

It takes literally seconds to book on brs or similar, i just cant see the downside?


----------



## banjofred (Sep 1, 2021)

DanFST said:



			In all fairness to Phil, I too can't see anything good about a group that believe they are entitled to a prime tee time, because they can't be bothered to book like everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

This might be a bit long...

Who says that groups believe they are entitled to prime time tee slots? I sure haven't. At my home club (before lockdowns) I played in 2 roll ups, Wed and Sat at 9am....prime time. After adjusting my views because of what I've read on this site....I've made suggestions a number of times to people in our roll ups about giving up that time slot and move it later in the day as a compromise with people who don't want to play in a roll up....a lot of people said they would fine with that. No action so far....but I'll keep trying. When I first joined this site at the beginning of lockdown I was a little shocked at the pure hatred some people have towards roll ups. After having quite a few discussions with people on this site I realized that there were quite a few different versions of roll ups. I didn't stick to my one way of understanding something....I took in views from other people and *adjusted* my views accordingly. I've come to realize that (in my opinion) with the way some roll ups were happening, I'm not surprised that some people hate them. Going back to the "old way" of just showing up and hoping you can get on the course is something that would cause me to quit playing golf entirely.  I like the booking system, and have stated so many times. But....the booking system can be used to build a compromised system of booking where people who like roll ups can get their way, and people who don't like roll ups can get their way. *It doesn't have to be one way or another*. If you (meaning everybody including me) are not willing to make some concessions to other people's point of view and needs.....you are just being selfish.

When I joined my home club 6+ years ago, I just figured the roll ups that we were doing were about the same everywhere. Again, after many discussions here...that just isn't true.
Things that happen in our roll ups.
1. There were agreed times with the club on when roll ups were to take place. Everybody who is a member was aware of these times. When I joined I was handed a paper with the groups and playing times on it....easy peasy. Anybody male/female/both/neither gets to play..... I've never seen too many people show up, but it's come awfully close a few times. Wasted tee times if less people show up.....just isn't a problem. Allows for a little more room in the round for people behind us not to get jammed up.....which makes people happy.
2. You just show up on the day/time by 8:45am (the roll up I was in). Once there we had laminated cards with our names on it that we put on a shelf in the locker room.
3. The person in charge that day mixed up the cards and drew out 3-4 cards for each group. The first names immediately headed up to the 1st tee.
4. If a 4 ball, pairs played against the other pair.....  .50P front nine, .50P back nine, and a Pound on the round. I don't get anything out of gambling, win or lose....just doesn't do anything for me. But I do like the pair interaction of trying to win over the other 2 people.
5. When finished, you plopped down another 2 Pounds to cover various things like the 2 best individual scores and maybe a 2's pot. We grouped up in the upstairs of the club and talked, ate, insulted, bragged, cried until everybody had finished.
6. Anybody who had something they needed to do could request to go out in the first group or two so they didn't *waste their time*....which is something a lot of people on this site keep mentioning. They could get a tee time that worked for them and were welcome members of the roll up.

Other than the fact....and it is a fact.....that this particular roll up took place during *prime time*....I don't see how this roll up was a waste of time for someone wanting to play in it. Now....for those people who *only want to play with their mates*....it doesn't work. But.....I return to the subject of being selfish. I know a lot of the people I play with are willing to make compromises, just because that's is the mature way to deal with the tee time jam up in the mornings (weekends mostly). There are lots of people who just want to get their way....no compromise.....just selfishness. There are people in the roll ups like this, I wish there weren't...but there are. There are also people who don't want to be in a roll up like this....they just want their way, anything else is wrong to them.

There are golfers here who play on jam packed golf courses...fighting for every tee time. That's not what I deal with.....and if things were that ruthless where I play I would pack it in. Just for the heck of it I checked on tee times this morning at my home club, and tomorrow morning (it had already blocked out this mornings times so I couldn't look) at the 2nd club.

Home course: from 7-8am, 3 completely unused tee times.
                             8-9am, 2 unused tee times.
                             9-10, 1 unused time.
2nd club: 6:45- 7:15   only 3 people* total.
*7:25-9:05  Senior stableford.....blocked times.
                9:15-10:25  Seniors vs Catterick. blocked times.
               10:35- 12:00   7 tee times completely free.

Don't make judgements for everybody......each course is different.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Presumably this is to allow those starting earlier off 1 & 10 to do their second 9 without being held up. Is that right?

If I am right that also suggests that rounds at your place take 5hrs which seems excessive.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't check the maths but that really would be silly. Our course is short, even 4 hours would be a bit of a long one. Maybe ok for a four ball. With my usual three-ball it's 3.5 hours unless we're held up, I even went round on my own in 2 hours 10 the other day, and while I'm reasonably quick I wouldn't say I _sprint _round. Say the last morning tee time is at 9:50, it shouldn't be anymore than two hours (round up 10 mins for leeway let's say) to play the first nine, so even on that basis we should be able to tee off at 12 rather than 12:30. Unless they actually _want_ the course to be empty for that half an hour to even things out, I don't know. They've obviously put some thought into it - maybe too much thought. 



IanM said:



			Sorry, I didn't read it right.   If you can only play between the times when the tees are closed to allow folk to play "their" back 9s. you have two choices.... change clubs, or change your arrangements.   That's not very helpful, but it's the truth.  The club have made a decision based on what they think the majority want, there will be others that doesn't suit.  

If you haven't paid a joining fee that would keep you there  or have a way of getting a vote to change the process, I would be off pronto.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree with you. This is only our first year here still, when we joined it was tee bookings and we loved it, I like the course, the clubhouse everything. It's just a shame they've thrown us this curveball, and I do realise there's a chance that me and my friends are the only ones not happy with it. They've said it's still work in progress, so at the moment I'm just sending my feedback whilst trying not to sound too moany. But if it doesn't work for us for the remainder of the year, then next year when renewal time rolls around we would probably look to move elsewhere.

I also think it's a shame that there doesn't seem to have been any process of actually asking the members what they'd prefer though, no vote or questionnaire or anything. They're just going full trial and error.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't check the maths but that really would be silly. Our course is short, even 4 hours would be a bit of a long one. Maybe ok for a four ball. With my usual three-ball it's 3.5 hours unless we're held up, I even went round on my own in 2 hours 10 the other day, and while I'm reasonably quick I wouldn't say I _sprint _round. Say the last morning tee time is at 9:50, it shouldn't be anymore than two hours (round up 10 mins for leeway let's say) to play the first nine, so even on that basis we should be able to tee off at 12 rather than 12:30. Unless they actually _want_ the course to be empty for that half an hour to even things out, I don't know. They've obviously put some thought into it - maybe too much thought.


Yeah, I agree with you. This is only our first year here still, when we joined it was tee bookings and we loved it, I like the course, the clubhouse everything. It's just a shame they've thrown us this curveball, and I do realise there's a chance that me and my friends are the only ones not happy with it. They've said it's still work in progress, so at the moment I'm just sending my feedback whilst trying not to sound too moany. But if it doesn't work for us for the remainder of the year, then next year when renewal time rolls around we would probably look to move elsewhere.

I also think it's a shame that there doesn't seem to have been any process of actually asking the members what they'd prefer though, no vote or questionnaire or anything. They're just going full trial and error.
		
Click to expand...

If they're not proactive in asking members then the best thing to do is get in touch with them yourself.

I assume you have a secretary or course manager, drop them an email or something to let them know what you think.

That's what I would be doing in your position.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't check the maths but that really would be silly. Our course is short, even 4 hours would be a bit of a long one. Maybe ok for a four ball. With my usual three-ball it's 3.5 hours unless we're held up, I even went round on my own in 2 hours 10 the other day, and while I'm reasonably quick I wouldn't say I _sprint _round. Say the last morning tee time is at 9:50, it shouldn't be anymore than two hours (round up 10 mins for leeway let's say) to play the first nine, so even on that basis we should be able to tee off at 12 rather than 12:30. Unless they actually _want_ the course to be empty for that half an hour to even things out, I don't know. They've obviously put some thought into it - maybe too much thought.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that is the theory behind the idea, they just have their maths wrong. 2 tee starts are always tricky so there is some logic to it. It just needs refining, or go to a single tee start like most places.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

saving_par said:



			If they're not proactive in asking members then the best thing to do is get in touch with them yourself.

I assume you have a secretary or course manager, drop them an email or something to let them know what you think.

That's what I would be doing in your position.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've already emailed them before when they initially changed it, I'm still drafting another response to this latest attempt.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 2, 2021)

Just had a vote at our place, 85% of members voted which I thought was really good. Vote was 4-1 in favour of having tee times which I think is good considering it was no bookings before the pandemic.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 2, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Just had a vote at our place, 85% of members voted which I thought was really good. Vote was 4-1 in favour of having tee times which I think is good considering it was no bookings before the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say 85% is amazing. People must have really been motivated.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2021)

We were "no tees times" before the pandemic  but then, obviously, had to bring them in. We've since had a survey, and although I've not seen the official results, I'm told it was about 75% in favour of tee times (with a very good level of response apparently). Which was a surprise, but seems fairly definitive. However, I do know that many people (me included) voted "yes" with a stated qualification of "yes, provided that roll-ups can be somehow accommodated". I am still waiting to find out how many of the 75% fall into that category - I'm guessing it's a significant proportion.

Either way, the final decision will (eventually) be a club-wide vote.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2021)

Voting form handed in this morning...all proxy votes to be in by Tuesday...vote on Thursday...
We need 75% in favour to make the change...
I know it's in the rules but doesn't seem very democratic..


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2021)

Our "Seniors" cant have roll ups at the mo but have devised a "cunning plan"...

An email goes round the distribution list and you reply on a webform to state your intention to play in it on the given day.  The Seniors Sec does a draw and emails back groupings.  The first named in the 3 ball is responsible for booking the starting time for the three of them.  They do this between the "old times" that they used to do the roll up.  (They used go do a draw of those present in the morning)

Seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Our "Seniors" cant have roll ups at the mo but have devised a "cunning plan"...

An email goes round the distribution list and you reply on a webform to state your intention to play in it on the given day.  The Seniors Sec does a draw and emails back groupings.  The first named in the 3 ball is responsible for booking the starting time for the three of them.  They do this between the "old times" that they used to do the roll up.  (They used go do a draw of those present in the morning)

Seems to be a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly how are old rolls up and swindles organise themselves now but they mainly use whats app groups 

It’s working well for people at the moment it seems


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Our "Seniors" cant have roll ups at the mo but have devised a "cunning plan"...

An email goes round the distribution list and you reply on a webform to state your intention to play in it on the given day.  The Seniors Sec does a draw and emails back groupings.  The first named in the 3 ball is responsible for booking the starting time for the three of them.  They do this between the "old times" that they used to do the roll up.  (They used go do a draw of those present in the morning)

Seems to be a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what we did in December. (Not a specifically seniors group) More trouble than its worth now. Just email organiser AFTER your name is on the start sheet, having booked with the same opportunity that every member has to play at those times. Even simpler and, most importantly, *fairer *to all members with regards to the opportunity to play at specific times. No problem if two of you are in the "roll-up" and two of you are not when you go out to play.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm just doing a little (hopefully taken light hearted..... please) arguing for the heck of it here......although I am curious to the thinking behind peoples views.

What is fair for booking times? For some, blocked out times (doesn't matter what time) for roll ups etc are seen as unfair because other people are locked out of playing with the buddies at that time....they can still play, but not the way they want to play. I can kind of get that point of view, although I view it more that they are against anything that isn't in their best interest. What about blocked out times for comps? If I just want to play with some friends on the day of a Medal....I can't unless I join the comp.....and over the Summer, there are a *LOT* of days for comps.  Tuesday mornings at Knaresborough (and a lot of other places) seems to have a good chunk of time blocked out for ladies morning.....I can't play at that time. Visiting parties, they call up, they get a block of time (sometimes a BIG block) and I can't play at that time, and at times they are back to back groups of visitors.

Is "fair" a state of mind? Different for each person?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I'm just doing a little (hopefully taken light hearted..... please) arguing for the heck of it here......although I am curious to the thinking behind peoples views.

What is fair for booking times? For some, blocked out times (doesn't matter what time) for roll ups etc are seen as unfair because other people are locked out of playing with the buddies at that time....they can still play, but not the way they want to play. I can kind of get that point of view, although I view it more that they are against anything that isn't in their best interest. What about blocked out times for comps? If I just want to play with some friends on day of a Medal....I can't unless I join the comp.....and over the Summer, there are a *LOT* of days for comps.  Tuesday mornings at Knaresborough (and a lot of other places) seems to have a good chunk of time blocked out for ladies morning.....I can't play at that time. Visiting parties, they call up, they get a block of time (sometimes a BIG block) and I can't play at that time, and at times they are back to back groups of visitors.

Is "fair" a state of mind? Different for each person?
		
Click to expand...

I'd remove all block bookings for members. Book and play, whoever you are whenever you want. The concept of mens section, ladies section, seniors section being able to block out the course to the detriment of other members is wrong imo. So, roll up or big comp, take your chances with all members. You pay the same after all.

Visitors is a seperate issue, a necessary evil. At times of course, I am part of that evil as I go and play other courses


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd remove all block bookings for members. Book and play, whoever you are whenever you want. The concept of mens section, ladies section, seniors section being able to block out the course to the detriment of other members is wrong imo. So, roll up or big comp, take your chances with all members. You pay the same after all.

Visitors is a seperate issue, a necessary evil. At times of course, I am part of that evil as I go and play other courses 

Click to expand...

Somehow I knew that's what you would want

We have a huge group of Seniors at Ripon, and these people are very active in the Senior days/comps. There are actually too many to have a regular Thursday comp....it fills up fast and they don't want to take too much of the day from other people. This group is a large part of the total members at the club.....do clubs cater to it's members? This group provides a huge chunk of the money that the club needs to function. I think the club should.

I guess in my constant effort at trying to compromise between differing views.....I don't see a problem with these large groups of Seniors/women/etc having their little comps during the week....and they don't usually occur on the busier weekend days.

Why should comps get an excuse? These aren't just once a month kind of things. You usually lose at least 2 Saturdays a month during the summer. Ripon has scheduled 12 open comps on weekends for next summer.....at the detriment of the club members (who are not allowed to play in these comps).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Somehow I knew that's what you would want

We have a huge group of Seniors at Ripon, and these people are very active in the Senior days/comps. There are actually too many to have a regular Thursday comp....it fills up fast and they don't want to take too much of the day from other people. This group is a large part of the total members at the club.....do clubs cater to it's members? This group provides a huge chunk of the money that the club needs to function. I think the club should.

I guess in my constant effort at trying to compromise between differing views.....I don't see a problem with these large groups of Seniors/women/etc having their little comps during the week....and they don't usually occur on the busier weekend days.

Why should comps get an excuse? These aren't just once a month kind of things. You usually lose at least 2 Saturdays a month during the summer. Ripon has scheduled 12 open comps on weekends for next summer.....at the detriment of the club members (who are not allowed to play in these comps).
		
Click to expand...

I would not defend Ripon for having 12 opens next year. I'd be pretty hacked off as a member. If they are ways of bringing in revenue to help maintain the club, course, keep your fees down etc then maybe a compromise has to be sought. Down to each club as how intrusive those days are though.

There is a lot that happens in clubs that is down to 'it's always been that way'. Thinking outside that concept is largely unpopular but I suspect if you were starting with a blank piece of paper you would not have a club where people pay the same fees yet can not access the facilities for big chunks of time, sometimes at the times that are the only times they can play. 

Ultimately, you either have a series of compromises, the current system in most places, or an open system which I suggest. If you have the former then you have to suck it up when it doesn't work for you. Great when it is in your favour. Not so great when it isn't. Compromises........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2021)

Fair = no block booking beyond recognised club competition 

All other tee times opened to anyone who wishes to book it


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair = no block booking beyond recognised club competition

All other tee times opened to anyone who wishes to book it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair = no block booking beyond recognised club competition

All other tee times opened to anyone who wishes to book it
		
Click to expand...

Well summed up.
Although it does not suit me exactly, it is what I have just voted for at my club.
I listened to a lot of the views and decided that those with far more work and family commitments than I have deserve my consideration.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would not defend Ripon for having 12 opens next year. I'd be pretty hacked off as a member. And there are a bunch of hacked off people. If they are ways of bringing in revenue to help maintain the club, course, keep your fees down etc then maybe a compromise has to be sought. Down to each club as how intrusive those days are though.

There is a lot that happens in clubs that is down to 'it's always been that way'. Thinking outside that concept is largely unpopular but I suspect if you were starting with a blank piece of paper you would not have a club where people pay the same fees yet can not access the facilities for big chunks of time, sometimes at the times that are the only times they can play. Other people can make this point better than me I would think...I used to be a member at a tennis club back in the US...same issue...times when anybody can play, times when only certain people can play. With all the club situations in the UK (much much better than back where I grew up) tennis, badminton, etc etc etc....do these other activities also run into some conflicts of similar nature (I can only guess). 

Ultimately, you either have a series of compromises, the current system in most places, or an open system which I suggest. If you have the former then you have to suck it up when it doesn't work for you. Great when it is in your favour. Not so great when it isn't. Compromises........People don't want to compromise, on either side. I don't really know why, seems sensible to make adjustments to make as many people happy as possible

Click to expand...

I tend to lean towards this......a membership club has the right to set the rules to fit their needs. I do know that if I was looking to start up golfing again 6+ years ago, and the club I was looking at didn't have a couple of roll up groups to join, I would never have played golf again. Finding people to play with would have made me too uncomfortable to start things up. Any club that doesn't have at least a couple of roll up groups to jump in with I won't be a member at. I'm still wondering if Knaresborough is bringing roll ups back or not....they are having a "trial" day on 11 Sept.....not sure why they need a "trial" day since they already had a number of roll ups so they know how things run..? If it doesn't stick.....I'm gone. I have a guitar that I've been putting off practicing....this would just get me motivated to get other hobbies going.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 3, 2021)

banjofred said:



			This is what I don't understand. Obviously I like roll ups, but I *wouldn't* want them outside of the booking system. People have the option of joining in the roll up (which would be blocked off) or playing at any other time the rest of the day. My Wednesday group has the tee from 9-10. There are several hours before that you can book your tee times (there are always times), play in the roll up, or all the rest of the booking times the rest of the day after 10am.....and there are plenty of open times every day.
		
Click to expand...

When the Manager asked others not to book  at set times surely he was being unfair to other members. This is not pointed at your group but your group is receiving preferential treatment to the detriment of other members. Is this reasonable as I expect you are all paying the same subs. What happens if I want to play at those times, the only time I can play, do not want to play in your Group how can I be satisfied? repeat this has nothing to do with your Group.


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 3, 2021)

I can't see any up sides whatsoever of having a non booking regime..... It's easy enough to take a look on BRS to see when there's a space..... To be fair my course is pretty quiet on the afternoons so I could actually get on most days, but the idea of HAVING to rock up and hope there's not too many people who had the same urge as me is ridiculous and I would seriously look to move to a club which used a booking system. Imagine driving for an hour on the hope you can get on.... Madness


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2021)

We moved to booking tee times well before Covid started, I think its great, you can just have a look see if there is a free spot, you can see who is playing and swether there is a 2 ball or 4 ball out in front of you. Can't see a down side to  it


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			When the Manager asked others not to book  at set times surely he was being unfair to other members. This is not pointed at your group but your group is receiving preferential treatment to the detriment of other members. Is this reasonable as I expect you are all paying the same subs. What happens if I want to play at those times, the only time I can play, do not want to play in your Group how can I be satisfied? repeat this has nothing to do with your Group.
		
Click to expand...

This is just my opinion.....no idea if I'm right or not.....

I think the mgr is leaning towards doing away with the roll ups. The office/committee doesn't really keep the members "in the know" about decisions that they are making (again....in my opinion). When I (and others that I play with) have asked the other people we play with (the guys who are *in the know*) if the roll ups are coming back....we got the same answer out of all of them....almost word for word. So I think the "committee" has a plan....they just aren't going to tell us what it is. I think that the mgr was trying to appease the roll up people by letting them have a "kind of" roll up......kind of like what Liverpoolphil does....put names in to someone, they do the draw, and then they book times as close as possible together....it kind of works. But that isn't a roll up* to me*. That is just booking times to play golf.

Back ground: we had tooooo many roll ups anyway. Those people who think I just support roll ups without restrainted....nope. We had too many roll ups. There is a good reason to have roll ups, but having too many of them is a big negative. 

Again I come back to the comment of "unfair". In my opinion, the club has a right to run things as they see fit. If a club doesn't run things they way I can live with.....I'll find another club. If I cannot find a club that I can live with....I won't play golf. This isn't good or bad to me......these are decisions I make all of the time. I can live without golf. If golf gets too annoying for me to want to play.....I'll do something else. Again....not right or wrong....it's just life. 

Unfair.....I'm coming to the conclusion that if something doesn't go the way someone thinks it should.....it's unfair to them. I can easily make the declaration that my not being able to play with my buddies on a Saturday morning that a Medal is taking place isn't "fair". That would just be me complaining that I can't get my way.........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 3, 2021)

Lots of reports on Twitter of clubs doing away with the booking systems and people turning up at the 1st tee to find half a dozen groups in fromt waiting to go out

many turning around and going home

That cant be good for member retention


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Lots of reports on Twitter of clubs doing away with the booking systems and people turning up at the 1st tee to find half a dozen groups in fromt waiting to go out

many turning around and going home

That cant be good for member retention
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Golf is like everything else.....you need to make the majority happy or you go out of business.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Our "Seniors" cant have roll ups at the mo but have devised a "cunning plan"...

An email goes round the distribution list and you reply on a webform to state your intention to play in it on the given day.  The Seniors Sec does a draw and emails back groupings.  The first named in the 3 ball is responsible for booking the starting time for the three of them.  They do this between the "old times" that they used to do the roll up.  (They used go do a draw of those present in the morning)

Seems to be a good compromise.
		
Click to expand...

A couple practical questions if I may ...

How far in advance of "the given day" do you express intent to play.
And how far in advance can you make your actual bookings?

(At ours, you'd need to bags slots as soon as booking opens - which is 9:00 , 1 week in advance. So the draw would need to be done before that)


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2021)

Email goes 7 days ahead, closes 4 days before,  on line booking opens 3 days before.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Email goes 7 days ahead, closes 4 days before,  on line booking opens 3 days before.
		
Click to expand...

 So... a fairly short duration then? Which i can see can work.

A supplementary question. Does the same person organise it all the time? Eg what if they are unavailable, incapacitated or whatever?

(Just trying to see how we could make something similar work at ours).


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 3, 2021)

At ours on Weds and Fri there is a Fiddle and booking on BRS goes live 8 days before hand. Members know that you can book a tee time between 9.30 and 10.45 and you'll be included. Turn up at clubhouse for draw at 9. 15. Other members can book a tee time and the Fiddle work around them. One guy organises with deputies when he's away. Numbers vary from 24 to 45. Works well


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 9, 2021)

We are keeping the full booking system. Management could not go against the vote. Although "getting back to normal" was their original plan.


----------



## NearHull (Sep 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			We are keeping the full booking system. Management could not go against the vote. Although "getting back to normal" was their original plan.

View attachment 38348

Click to expand...

Do you have 5 or 6 day members?  If so, were they allowed to vote for Saturday and/or Sunday?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 9, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Do you have 5 or 6 day members?  If so, were they allowed to vote for Saturday and/or Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we do and I think that was catered for in the voting although I can't remember the exact details.


----------



## NearHull (Sep 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes we do and I think that was catered for in the voting although I can't remember the exact details.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry , I should’ve asked in my first reply.  How many members were entitled to vote?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 9, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Sorry , I should’ve asked in my first reply.  How many members were entitled to vote?
		
Click to expand...

All of them.
Sorry, obtuse answer.
Everyone contacted by email, I believe. Usually a few older members by post or phone. Same system for AGM notification etc.
Many don't vote or attend AGMs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

Our Sat rollup has ten late morning tee times allocated to it.  Online entry is closed at 8pm Thursday.  Depending on numbers if less than 40 are signed up we arrange format to release as many backend tee times as possible on the Friday morning.

Draw for playing four ball groups is made at 10:15am Sat morning with all present.  Yes I might have to wait an hour before heading to the tee - but we have superb chipping and putting greens plus a practice ground with free range balls…and excellent coffee with bacon and egg roll…👍


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2021)

Barring a miracle akin to Tiger playing the RC in a couple of weeks, all appears lost.
Fragger is at the meeting right now and it seems they only received 14 proxy votes...
The room is full of about 140 , shall we say experienced members, who will undoubtedly throw the motion for installation of a full time booking system to the wolves..
I'm surprised there weren't many more proxy votes....maybe a lot of members don't actually care....
Short-sighted in my opinion..but there you go...
Looking forward to queuing to play from now on....


----------



## Green Man (Sep 9, 2021)

We have just had a vote at our AGM to keep the booking system. I know its not popular on here but I’m gutted about it. Seriously considering packing in. It just doesn’t suit how I want to have a membership and the way our group like to play.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Barring a miracle akin to Tiger playing the RC in a couple of weeks, all appears lost.
Fragger is at the meeting right now and it seems they only received 14 proxy votes...
The room is full of about 140 , shall we say experienced members, who will undoubtedly throw the motion for installation of a full time booking system to the wolves..
I'm surprised there weren't many more proxy votes....maybe a lot of members don't actually care....
Short-sighted in my opinion..but there you go...
Looking forward to queuing to play from now on....

Click to expand...

Time to look for another club, one with more forward thinking members by the sound of it.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Time to look for another club, one with more forward thinking members by the sound of it.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree....I love roll ups, but that is something that could be incorporated into the booking system. But.....forward thinking for some people is the opposite for other people. This is why politics is so annoying to a lot of people....they don't understand why someone has a different view than theirs.....when their view is obviously the "right" view.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2021)

We had a tee booking system in place before the restrictions and I do not really understand the animosity towards them, surely they are  better than putting your ball in the chute and then hanging around waiting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2021)

So long as you have an app to book tee times (along will calling up ) then it's stupid to not use them.

I was playing today could see the course wasn't busy ahead so knew we would sail round 

I finish early next Friday booked for half 12.. knowing I'll prob be there earlier and go but have that secured slot just incase


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 9, 2021)

We have roll ups, but the draw is done randomly by the system (clubv1) the night before, so we know what time we are playing and with whom. So much better than hanging around in the wind waiting for your ball to be pulled out of the bag...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			We have roll ups, but the draw is done randomly by the system (clubv1) the night before, so we know what time we are playing and with whom. So much better than hanging around in the wind waiting for your ball to be pulled out of the bag...
		
Click to expand...

Depends.  My club‘s ethos in respect of rollups is that they provide the opportunity for members to meet and mix.  We have found that this is done more effectively and beneficially, especially for new members, by us all getting together beforehand.

Such a ‘complete’ get together just doesn’t happen afterwards as many of us head home after a short social in our fours and with others immediately we have completed our round.  Hence the requirement for the late Sat am rollup that all who have entered be in the clubhouse at 10:15am for the draw in advance of first tee time at 10:30am.  Most of us turn up by 10:00am at latest.

Just checked and we have 21 signed up for Saturday rollup.  This means we’ll prob do an AM-AM in groups of three.  So 7 tee times required.   I believe that we inform the club early tomorrow that three backend tee times can be released from the rollup block reservation of ten as we don’t need them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Depends.  My club‘s ethos in respect of rollups is that they provide the opportunity for members to meet and mix.  We have found that this is done more effectively and beneficially, especially for new members, by us all getting together beforehand.

Such a ‘complete’ get together just doesn’t happen afterwards as many of us head home after a short social in our fours and with others immediately we have completed our round.  Hence the requirement for the late Sat am rollup that all who have entered be in the clubhouse at 10:15am for the draw in advance of first tee time at 10:30am.  Most of us turn up by 10:00am at latest.

Just checked and we have 21 signed up for Saturday rollup.  This means we’ll prob do an AM-AM in groups of three.  So 7 tee times required.   I believe that we inform the club early tomorrow that three backend tee times can be released from the rollup block reservation of ten as we don’t need them.
		
Click to expand...

One club I know use to leave every 2nd tee time free for individuals to walk in mid week.
My 1st club Greenburn GC use to allow visiting parties 1 hour tee slots on a Saturday morning and afternoons , during competitions. But money was needed .

I have no objections to sweeps/roll ups booking block times . Simply contact the sweep/rollup organiser, if yous want to play within that pre booked block time.
I'm sure they'll try to accommodate, obviously depending on what team you support , Hugh you've no chance .
It's really the best way to meet and integrate into a club.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Time to look for another club, one with more forward thinking members by the sound of it.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we are not blessed with copious numbers of decent courses around here...unless you want to drive more than half an hour, which I don't...
We can work around the issues, unli,e some on the other side who demanded to know if there would be compensation if the booking system was installed and they decided to leave...
What it does mean is that the rules on waiting will be properly enforced...a lot of the time, if a rollup is queuing, there's no chance of getting through if you've played the front 9..rules say alternate with those coming off the 9th.....so we will!


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 10, 2021)

This is a fascinating discussion. Our club held a postal ballot. The options were to return to a casual system of turn up and play, or maintain a booking system 'with capacity to adapt to members' demands'. 57% of members replied,the vote being 56/44 in favour of a booking system. Management have now instituted a system where every tee time on every day of the week has to be booked, with free times 7 days before being available to visitors. Their concept of 'capacity to adapt to members demands' is a little different to mine. I thought it meant that a hybrid system would be brought in. I can see trouble ahead.......


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Well, the home club is finally starting up roll ups in the morning. The message from a week or so ago worded things like "this is a trial" etc so they didn't really commit to anything. I tend to think it could turn into a cluster "insert bad word". They have not block off times, just opened BRS that has wording of *no bookings needed*. We suddenly have even more roll ups than we had before the lockdowns. We had too many then which feeds straight into why a lot of people hate them....and in the prime time slots. Here is what they have for an update....*7 different roll ups!!*.....madness, and the message said if anybody else might want to start a roll up to let them know. I play in the SODS, usually about 25 on a Saturday....the one behind us usually has similar numbers. But.....it also shows how popular roll ups are at the club.
The Slaughter’s Group – 7.30
Golf the Sequel – 7.50
S Club - 8.20
SODS - 8.55
GASS -10.00
Fez Group - 11.00
Mike’s Rabbits - 13.00 

There hasn't been any request for info from the members, or advice on whether to at least have times booked for these roll ups so people who aren't paying attention show up trying to play.....although the booking system has been around long enough that nobody should be doing that any more. I kind of think they are hoping it goes bad tomorrow so they can revert back to _straight booking?_ no idea since they really haven't been keeping us informed with what's going on in "the committee".


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Well, the home club is finally starting up roll ups in the morning. The message from a week or so ago worded things like "this is a trial" etc so they didn't really commit to anything. I tend to think it could turn into a cluster "insert bad word". They have not block off times, just opened BRS that has wording of *no bookings needed*. We suddenly have even more roll ups than we had before the lockdowns. We had too many then which feeds straight into why a lot of people hate them....and in the prime time slots. Here is what they have for an update....*7 different roll ups!!*.....madness, and the message said if anybody else might want to start a roll up to let them know. I play in the SODS, usually about 25 on a Saturday....the one behind us usually has similar numbers. But.....it also shows how popular roll ups are at the club.
The Slaughter’s Group – 7.30
Golf the Sequel – 7.50
S Club - 8.20
SODS - 8.55
GASS -10.00
Fez Group - 11.00
Mike’s Rabbits - 13.00

There hasn't been any request for info from the members, or advice on whether to at least have times booked for these roll ups so people who aren't paying attention show up trying to play.....although the booking system has been around long enough that nobody should be doing that any more. I kind of think they are hoping it goes bad tomorrow so they can revert back to _straight booking?_ no idea since they really haven't been keeping us informed with what's going on in "the committee".
		
Click to expand...

Looks o


banjofred said:



			Well, the home club is finally starting up roll ups in the morning. The message from a week or so ago worded things like "this is a trial" etc so they didn't really commit to anything. I tend to think it could turn into a cluster "insert bad word". They have not block off times, just opened BRS that has wording of *no bookings needed*. We suddenly have even more roll ups than we had before the lockdowns. We had too many then which feeds straight into why a lot of people hate them....and in the prime time slots. Here is what they have for an update....*7 different roll ups!!*.....madness, and the message said if anybody else might want to start a roll up to let them know. I play in the SODS, usually about 25 on a Saturday....the one behind us usually has similar numbers. But.....it also shows how popular roll ups are at the club.
The Slaughter’s Group – 7.30
Golf the Sequel – 7.50
S Club - 8.20
SODS - 8.55
GASS -10.00
Fez Group - 11.00
Mike’s Rabbits - 13.00

There hasn't been any request for info from the members, or advice on whether to at least have times booked for these roll ups so people who aren't paying attention show up trying to play.....although the booking system has been around long enough that nobody should be doing that any more. I kind of think they are hoping it goes bad tomorrow so they can revert back to _straight booking?_ no idea since they really haven't been keeping us informed with what's going on in "the committee".
		
Click to expand...

Looks like people are forming roll ups in the hope it guarantees them a game at the weekend.

Don't blame them if that's what you need to do. 

Good luck tomorrow, hope you get a game.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			..*7 different roll ups!!*.....
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin' amateurs
We've got 18...


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bloomin' amateurs
We've got 18...

Click to expand...

Huh? Official (ish) roll ups in one day?

At Ripon we have one on Wed at 9am, Thursday morning about an hour for Seniors "things", Sunday morning 8am..small group......that's it for roll ups there. Also a Ladies time on Tuesday if I remember correctly.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 10, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Since booking was mandated, there has been huge pressure from the established core of senior members at many member's clubs locally to return to the old turn-up-and-play model. I have no doubt that they will get their way.

However, I get the feeling that many (particularly those with families) have appreciated being able to schedule their golf around their home/work-lives due to knowing exactly what time they'll tee-off, and would like to retain the booking systems.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see next year, but other than one stroppy old guy who just refuses to use the internet (his son has to do all his bookings for him), our booking system has been massively popular, and, I have to say, I was one who wasn't looking forward to it, but it's been a revelation. Our committee has been really strong in the commitment to it as well, we won't be going back


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Looks o


Looks like people are forming roll ups in the hope it guarantees them a game at the weekend.

Don't blame them if that's what you need to do.

Good luck tomorrow, hope you get a game.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not really. The two later in the day I think might be new ones. The morning ones were established years before lockdowns. The SODS one I am in started back in the 60's I think. People keep misunderstanding what a decent roll up is......*anybody* in the club can show up at these times and get a game. They* WILL* get a game. I've never seen anybody not get in.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Nope, not really. The two later in the day I think might be new ones. The morning ones were established years before lockdowns. The SODS one I am in started back in the 60's I think. People keep misunderstanding what a decent roll up is......*anybody* in the club can show up at these times and get a game. They* WILL* get a game. I've never seen anybody not get in.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if 300 turn up tomorrow?
Extreme I know but potentially that could happen or half a dozen turn up and the course is not getting used.

My dislike for them from experience is hanging around waiting to tee off ages after I have arrived at the club if not drawn near the start. Its time wasted in my day......

Hated both that and the alternative of turning up and hoping for the best. Many times I simply just went home after seeing the queue. 

Love having a tee time, arrive, warm up, play and go home. Love it.


----------



## chellie (Sep 10, 2021)

What if you don't want to play in a roll up but want to play golf sometime between 8 and 9.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			What happens if 300 turn up tomorrow?
Extreme I know but potentially that could happen or half a dozen turn up and the course is not getting used.

My dislike for them from experience is hanging around waiting to tee off ages after I have arrived at the club if not drawn near the start. Its time wasted in my day......

Hated both that and the alternative of turning up and hoping for the best. Many times I simply just went home after seeing the queue.

Love having a tee time, arrive, warm up, play and go home. Love it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.....extreme. Hasn't happened in ??? years. I prefer to look at the positives of a few people not showing up.....pace of play on the golf course would be a lot nicer.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			What if you don't want to play in a roll up but want to play golf sometime between 8 and 9.
		
Click to expand...

What if you want to play in a roll up but can't because you can't get a tee time? What if there is a visiting party booked in at that 8-9 time and you can't play? What if there is a competition the morning you want to play, but you don't want to play in the comp? What if you want to play on a Tuesday morning, but it's blocked out for the ladies? etc etc etc. People just aren't going to be happy unless they get things the way that they want.....unfortunately, everybody doesn't want the same thing.

I'm one of those people that if the clubs I am playing at stopped all roll ups and went straight booking for everything.....that would be the end of golf for me.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Yep.....extreme. Hasn't happened in ??? years. I prefer to look at the positives of a few people not showing up.....pace of play on the golf course would be a lot nicer.
		
Click to expand...

The golfing landscape has changed since covid arrived, you may just get a number of the newer golfers/members turning up so how can numbers be estimated?

People not turning up is a negative for the rest of the membership and the club.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			The golfing landscape has changed since covid arrived, you may just get a number of the newer golfers/members turning up so how can numbers be estimated?

*People not turning up is a negative for the rest of the membership and the club*.
		
Click to expand...

That's one way of looking at it. I know lot's of people who disagree with that view. Not saying I'm right.....just that people just don't want to give up with things going the way that they want......everybody wants things to go in their way.....that's normal behavior.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Well, the home club is finally starting up roll ups in the morning. The message from a week or so ago worded things like "this is a trial" etc so they didn't really commit to anything. I tend to think it could turn into a cluster "insert bad word". They have not block off times, just opened BRS that has wording of *no bookings needed*. We suddenly have even more roll ups than we had before the lockdowns. We had too many then which feeds straight into why a lot of people hate them....and in the prime time slots. Here is what they have for an update....*7 different roll ups!!*.....madness, and the message said if anybody else might want to start a roll up to let them know. I play in the SODS, usually about 25 on a Saturday....the one behind us usually has similar numbers. But.....it also shows how popular roll ups are at the club.
The Slaughter’s Group – 7.30
Golf the Sequel – 7.50
S Club - 8.20
SODS - 8.55
GASS -10.00
Fez Group - 11.00
Mike’s Rabbits - 13.00

There hasn't been any request for info from the members, or advice on whether to at least have times booked for these roll ups so people who aren't paying attention show up trying to play.....although the booking system has been around long enough that nobody should be doing that any more. I kind of think they are hoping it goes bad tomorrow so they can revert back to _straight booking?_ no idea since they really haven't been keeping us informed with what's going on in "the committee".
		
Click to expand...

So from 7:30 through to 12 you can only play if you are in the roll up.

Thank god we have got rid of such a restrictive system


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So from 7:30 through to 12 you can only play if you are in the roll up.

Thank god we have got rid of such a restrictive system
		
Click to expand...

Yep......I think it's a bit nuts as well.....which was the point I made in that post.


----------



## chellie (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			What if you want to play in a roll up but can't because you can't get a tee time? What if there is a visiting party booked in at that 8-9 time and you can't play? What if there is a competition the morning you want to play, but you don't want to play in the comp? What if you want to play on a Tuesday morning, but it's blocked out for the ladies? etc etc etc. People just aren't going to be happy unless they get things the way that they want.....unfortunately, everybody doesn't want the same thing.

I'm one of those people that if the clubs I am playing at stopped all roll ups and went straight booking for everything.....that would be the end of golf for me.
		
Click to expand...

I should have included the words "On a Saturday morning if you work all week" some people can only play once a week.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			I should have included the words "On a Saturday morning if you work all week" some people can only play once a week.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. As I posted earlier and in the past, those prime times on a Saturday or Sunday morning shouldn't be locked up for roll ups. Maybe one roll up at the most, any others should be put later in the day (in my opinion) to allow just for what you mention to happen. But.....*both sides* on the whole just want things to go their way and are not willing to compromise. I am.....but I seem to be in the minority. Compromise.......everybody should be willing to......but they aren't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I agree. As I posted earlier and in the past, those prime times on a Saturday or Sunday morning shouldn't be locked up for roll ups. Maybe one roll up at the most, any others should be put later in the day (in my opinion) to allow just for what you mention to happen. But.....*both sides* on the whole just want things to go their way and are not willing to compromise. I am.....but I seem to be in the minority. Compromise.......everybody should be willing to......but they aren't.
		
Click to expand...

Your idea of compromise is allowing roll up to have the tee booked for certain periods in the day - that’s not a compromise that’s allowing you and your group what you want 

A compromise is allowing every single member the same right to the tee times every single day - that is treating every member the same


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your idea of compromise is allowing roll up to have the tee booked for certain periods in the day - that’s not a compromise that’s allowing you and your group what you want

A compromise is allowing every single member the same right to the tee times every single day - that is treating every member the same
		
Click to expand...

Wrong as usual. I'm fine with a roll up at noon or some other time. It's called still keeping a roll up, but compromising to allow others to have those prime times. The club does this for all kinds of things......roll up, comps, visiting parties,members booking several slots for their friends,  ladies mornings, etc etc.  Should the club stop all of those as well.....so that everybody has a chance at those times? 

Again I come back to this topic......can a membership club run things the way that they want? I think they do......do you? Do I think they can get rid of all roll ups?....absolutely....as long as that is what the majority of the membership votes for. If a club doesn't run things the way I can live with.....I'll stop being a member. I like golf.....but there are other things I can do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Wrong as usual. I'm fine with a roll up at noon or some other time. It's called still keeping a roll up, but compromising to allow others to have those prime times. The club does this for all kinds of things......*roll up, comps, visiting parties,members booking several slots for their friends,  ladies mornings, etc etc.  *Should the club stop all of those as well.....so that everybody has a chance at those times?

Again I come back to this topic......can a membership club run things the way that they want? I think they do......do you? Do I think they can get rid of all roll ups?....absolutely....as long as that is what the majority of the membership votes for. If a club doesn't run things the way I can live with.....I'll stop being a member. I like golf.....but there are other things I can do.
		
Click to expand...

Comps - open to all 
Societies - always up to the club when they want to allow them 
Ladies tee times - no 
Men’s tee times - no 
Same with seniors , juniors

No one should get any preference depending on their sex and age 

Yes every should be given a chance at any time outside club comps and any bookings for societies 

That’s an all inclusive golf club


----------



## doublebogey7 (Sep 10, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			This is a fascinating discussion. Our club held a postal ballot. The options were to return to a casual system of turn up and play, or maintain a booking system '*with capacity to adapt to members' demands'.* 57% of members replied,the vote being 56/44 in favour of a booking system. Management have now instituted a system where every tee time on every day of the week has to be booked, with free times 7 days before being available to visitors. Their concept of 'capacity to adapt to members demands' is a little different to mine. I thought it meant that a hybrid system would be brought in. I can see trouble ahead.......
		
Click to expand...

To me that means reserving tee times for members only,  during high period of demand.  If they meant a hybrid booking/roll up system surely that is what they would have said.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Comps - open to all  Roll ups-open to all
Societies - always up to the club when they want to allow them  So it's ok to block out for the events that you agree with?
Ladies tee times - no
Men’s tee times - no
Same with seniors , juniors  So no more Senior, Junior or Womens comps since they aren't open to all?

No one should get any preference depending on their sex and age

Yes every should be given a chance at any time outside club comps and any bookings for societies

That’s an all inclusive golf club
		
Click to expand...

From what you have written, it's ok for the club to run things as they see fit. Exactly as I was stating they should be able to do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			From what you have written, it's ok for the club to run things as they see fit. Exactly as I was stating they should be able to do.
		
Click to expand...

Roll ups - dictated to when you play and who you play with , are ladies and juniors allowed to play in every single one of your rolls ups

Societies- a must for many clubs to bring in income , arranged normally at times when clubs are quiet 

Club comps tee times - as I said open to all and have seperate results for various sections 

Comps for ladies , juniors etc at times that suit the whole club 

All other tee times open to every single person in the club to be able to play whoever they want


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Roll ups - dictated to when you play and who you play with , are ladies and juniors allowed to play in every single one of your rolls ups  I keep saying this, you don't seem to be reading what I'm writing. If you show up.....you get to play in the roll up if you are a member. 

Societies- a must for many clubs to bring in income , arranged normally at times when clubs are quiet  So it's ok for the club to block out these times so I can't book a time?

Club comps tee times - as I said open to all and have seperate results for various sections  So men can play in Womens comps....and vice versa? These are club comps. 

Comps for ladies , juniors etc at times that suit the whole club  Again.....what if I want to book a time to play when these are taking place?

All other tee times open to every single person in the club to be able to play whoever they want
		
Click to expand...

*Still* sounds like you think the club can run things the way they see fit........*we both agree on this*.


----------



## wjemather (Sep 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



*We'll see next year*, but other than one stroppy old guy who just refuses to use the internet (his son has to do all his bookings for him), our booking system has been massively popular, and, I have to say, I was one who wasn't looking forward to it, but it's been a revelation. Our committee has been really strong in the commitment to it as well, we won't be going back
		
Click to expand...

No need to wait. It's already happened.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

If the membership of my club was unhappy with the number of rollups through the week for which the tee is reserved (5 in total - including two ladies RUs and one on Saturday morning) then the members would raise the issue at our AGM.  This has never happened.

Indeed there is pressure on the club from a second Saturday early morning rollup comprising a core of about 20 regulars to have tee reserved.  That is being resisted due to there being the late morning one. Part of the logic is that as well as being a great vehicle for introducing new members and consolidating and enhancing the ‘togetherness’ ethos of the club, the members who play in the rollup ups tend to put a lot of money over the counter for food and drink before and after playing.  Organising a rollup with tee booking but without tee reservation is a bit of a hassle.

All joining the club are fully aware of the rollups as the club puts them to prospective members as an important and valuable aspect of membership.

I note that I have just checked and the four tee times immediately before our late morning rollup block reservation remain fully available as do the three immediately following it.  Also as we only have 20 entered in the RU I expect 4 or 5 tee times from 11:15am to be released shortly for general booking.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If the membership of my club was unhappy with the number of rollups through the week for which the tee is reserved (5 in total - including two ladies RUs and one on Saturday morning) then the members would raise the issue at our AGM.  This has never happened.

Indeed there is pressure on the club from a second Saturday early morning rollup comprising a core of about 20 regulars to have tee reserved.  That is being resisted due to there being the late morning one. Part of the logic is that as well as being a great vehicle for introducing new members and consolidating and enhancing the ‘togetherness’ ethos of the club, the members who play in the rollup ups tend to put a lot of money over the counter for food and drink before and after playing.  Organising a rollup with tee booking but without tee reservation is a bit of a hassle.

All joining the club are fully aware of the rollups as the club puts them to prospective members as an important and valuable aspect of membership.

I note that I have just checked and the four tee times immediately before our late morning rollup block reservation remain fully available as do the three immediately following it.  Also as we only have 20 entered in the RU I expect 4 or 5 tee times from 11:15am to be released shortly for general booking.
		
Click to expand...

Problem I see with roll ups is that golf is constantly banging on about a problem attracting and keeping members of a younger age (the age they play other sports) yet gears up towards the traditional ways which don't suit that age bracket due to time constraints

I'll be honest I have zero interest in meeting new members I enjoy playing with the 3 other members I play with

Maybe this will change with age . However if people are working all week and get 1 day to play at weekends and there is a roll up blocking times it's not going to help them stay members

I'm lucky I work shifts so I just play whenever I want during the week and keep weekends free for more important stuff but not everyone has this luxury

Plus not everyone goes to the AGM, or knows when it is .. that's another level of membership


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 11, 2021)

wjemather said:



			No need to wait. It's already happened.
		
Click to expand...

Not in Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If the membership of my club was unhappy with the number of rollups through the week for which the tee is reserved (5 in total - including two ladies RUs and one on Saturday morning) then the members would raise the issue at our AGM.  This has never happened.

Indeed there is pressure on the club from a second Saturday early morning rollup comprising a core of about 20 regulars to have tee reserved.  That is being resisted due to there being the late morning one. Part of the logic is that as well as being a great vehicle for introducing new members and consolidating and enhancing the ‘togetherness’ ethos of the club, the members who play in the rollup ups tend to put a lot of money over the counter for food and drink before and after playing.  Organising a rollup with tee booking but without tee reservation is a bit of a hassle.

All joining the club are fully aware of the rollups as the club puts them to prospective members as an important and valuable aspect of membership.

I note that I have just checked and the four tee times immediately before our late morning rollup block reservation remain fully available as do the three immediately following it.  Also as we only have 20 entered in the RU I expect 4 or 5 tee times from 11:15am to be released shortly for general booking.
		
Click to expand...

Really forward thinking of the club to release some tee times so close to the actual tee time. Fantastic for the those who have a life other than golf.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Really forward thinking of the club to release some tee times so close to the actual tee time. Fantastic for the those who have a life other than golf.....

Click to expand...

Nail on the head, some people have the chance to go down the club basically all day, play whenever fits in and mayb a meal after 

There is nothing wrong with the above. However surely now days it's not as common as it was 

Thursday for example we teed off 10:02. This was because I started work at 15:00. Approx 1hour drive from club so gave me just enough time 

Id of played earlier but my playing partner does split shifts until half 9 so earliest he can play is 10:02 ...so it was one of them weeks that it's 10:02 or reduce the number of holes (which we do sometimes to fit in around work, many times I've walked to the car after 9 and he carries on for 18 .. but If I can squeeze in a few more I'll play until 12 when there is a path to car park)

Surely having tee times via an app wouldn't be an issue for those not wanting them ..go to club ooo it's completely free for next hour .. right we booked for 20 mins time crack on

I just don't get the no tees argument


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 11, 2021)

banjofred said:



			What if you want to play in a roll up but can't because you can't get a tee time? What if there is a visiting party booked in at that 8-9 time and you can't play? What if there is a competition the morning you want to play, but you don't want to play in the comp? What if you want to play on a Tuesday morning, but it's blocked out for the ladies? etc etc etc. People just aren't going to be happy unless they get things the way that they want.....unfortunately, everybody doesn't want the same thing.

I'm one of those people that if the clubs I am playing at stopped all roll ups and went straight booking for everything....*.that would be the end of golf for me.*

Click to expand...




banjofred said:



			I agree. As I posted earlier and in the past, those prime times on a Saturday or Sunday morning shouldn't be locked up for roll ups. Maybe one roll up at the most, any others should be put later in the day (in my opinion) to allow just for what you mention to happen. *But.....both sides on the whole just want things to go their way and are not willing to compromise. I am*.....but I seem to be in the minority. Compromise.......everybody should be willing to......but they aren't.
		
Click to expand...

the great compromiser


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Nail on the head, some people have the chance to go down the club basically all day, play whenever fits in and mayb a meal after

There is nothing wrong with the above. However surely now days it's not as common as it was

Thursday for example we teed off 10:02. This was because I started work at 15:00. Approx 1hour drive from club so gave me just enough time

Id of played earlier but my playing partner does split shifts until half 9 so earliest he can play is 10:02 ...so it was one of them weeks that it's 10:02 or reduce the number of holes (which we do sometimes to fit in around work, many times I've walked to the car after 9 and he carries on for 18 .. but If I can squeeze in a few more I'll play until 12 when there is a path to car park)

Surely having tee times via an app wouldn't be an issue for those not wanting them ..go to club ooo it's completely free for next hour .. right we booked for 20 mins time crack on

I just don't get the no tees argument
		
Click to expand...

I’ll note again that there are seven tee times completely empty immediately before and after the reserved block. Any member not wishing to play in the rollup has plenty of alternatives late morning today. That’s often how it is. 

That times will be released about now, means that there is scope for players booked after the rollup to check and rearrange for a little earlier if they so wish.

Key thing is that at my place the rollups are valued for what they bring to the club and the membership, and they are not considered the preserve of a essentially closed group.  They are completely open to all.  If they were not, orvfelt to be not, then that would be a problem for me.

Seems to me that whether or not reserved tee times for rollups works depends very much on the nature of the club and the membership.  I get that what my club has might not work in other clubs, and for other memberships.  Horses for courses.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’ll note again that there are seven tee times completely empty immediately before and after the reserved block. Any member not wishing to play in the rollup has plenty of alternatives late morning today. That’s often how it is.

That times will be released about now, means that there is scope for players booked after the rollup to check and rearrange for a little earlier if they so wish.

Key thing is that at my place the rollups are valued for what they bring to the club and the membership, and they are not considered the preserve of a essentially closed group.  They are completely open to all.  If they were not, orvfelt to be not, then that would be a problem for me.

Seems to me that whether or not reserved tee times for rollups works depends very much on the nature of the club and the membership.  I get that what my club has might not work in other clubs, and for other memberships.  Horses for courses.
		
Click to expand...

What if you plan in advance and can't wait until the day for the roll ups to be released?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What if you plan in advance and can't wait until the day for the roll ups to be released?
		
Click to expand...

Without knowing the playing profile of the club I would be worrying that there are empty slots on a Saturaday  morning......


----------



## rulefan (Sep 11, 2021)

We have small number of 'roll up' groups with pre allocated times. However none have a restricted 'membership'. Typically the largest group which has nominally about 80 players has 9 time slots allocated. The first 36 to turn up before the first time get a game. 10/15 minutes before the 1st time the draw for groups is made. Play is best 3 from 4. To the best of my knowledge no roll up plays individual stroke play. This largest group have allocated time 3 days a week but all others only on one day. There are no allocations at weekends. BRS is our system.

PS. With the current COVID situation the large group book times with the 'organiser' who makes and publishes the draw.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What if you plan in advance and can't wait until the day for the roll ups to be released?
		
Click to expand...

Have a time booked, but as SILH says, switch your time if it suits better when those times are released.

Surely for a grown adult that's not a difficult thing to do?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Have a time booked, but as SILH says, switch your time if it suits better when those times are released.

Surely for a grown adult that's not a difficult thing to do?
		
Click to expand...

That suits some people maybe but life is far more hectic now for some and if golf is really concerned about keeping membership levels of certain age groups then some practices need to adapt 

However as I said Tee times are key which you have said here book then change 

What about the clubs who don't have them? Seems utterly ridiculous...turn up at some point on a weekend and hope for the best 

By all means I don't mind drawn tee times for comps if you are told in advance so you can block that day out as you know ur busy 

But no tee times Is just a mental outdated practice


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What if you plan in advance and can't wait until the day for the roll ups to be released?
		
Click to expand...

I’ll note again.  Today there are seven completely free time slots spanning the late am rollup block reservation of 10 tee times (1hr20mins).  Also I note that from 2pm today there are only four times with bookings and after 3:30pm not a sole has booked a tee time.

I agree with view on ‘no casual play times booking‘ being more ’what was’ than ‘what works today’.  I was very much against booking, my experience of using tee booking system through the pandemic has completely changed my mind.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That suits some people maybe but life is far more hectic now for some and if golf is really concerned about keeping membership levels of certain age groups then some practices need to adapt

However as I said Tee times are key which you have said here book then change

What about the clubs who don't have them? Seems utterly ridiculous...turn up at some point on a weekend and hope for the best

By all means I don't mind drawn tee times for comps if you are told in advance so you can block that day out as you know ur busy

*But no tee times Is just a mental outdated practice*

Click to expand...

Totally agree, as I said further up the thread, we only introduced booking with Covid, we won't be going back to a free for all, online booking sheet is here to stay.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’ll note again.  Today there are seven completely free time slots spanning the late am rollup block reservation. Also I note that from 2pm today there are only four times with bookings and after 3:30pm not a sole has booked a tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Could that have something to do with sunset being 19:20 so people want to play before that?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Have a time booked, but as SILH says, switch your time if it suits better when those times are released.

Surely for a grown adult that's not a difficult thing to do?
		
Click to expand...

..or simply let club know that if any tee times are released that you’d like one of them please.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Could that have something to do with sunset being 19:20 so people want to play before that?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - for a four ball perhaps.  But doesn‘t stop me playing into the gloom, and a two ball would easy get round before dark.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - for a four ball perhaps.  But doesn‘t stop me playing into the gloom, and a two ball would easy get round before dark.
		
Click to expand...

However once again that's your situation, not everyone's 

But isn't it also the case they morning times are always the peak times because people want to get back for other things. Like the football. Family outings etc

Which is why afternoons are normally a lot less busy no?


----------



## chellie (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..or simply let club know that if any tee times are released that you’d like one of them please.
		
Click to expand...

How much extra work would that be for the club though!


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I'll be honest I have zero interest in meeting new members I enjoy playing with the 3 other members I play with
		
Click to expand...

Thats all very well, but the last two clubs I joined I didn't know any other members. One had roll ups every week and drawn competitions, and I made good friends with loads of people within weeks. The second one has no drawn competitions and obviously no roll ups since I joined.

Roll ups and drawn competition tee times are brilliant for new members who join, as I did, having relocated with work to a new area.


----------



## IanM (Sep 11, 2021)

I must be very lucky or a bit daft.   We're just getting on with it.

Gone from no booking to all booking.  There's always the odd gap if you just want to turn up.  Upping the green fee to reduce visitor numbers has helped too


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2021)

The motion to reinstall the booking system was unceremoniously booted out on Thursday. 
So, for now, we are continuing with out rock up and play system.
But I'm a little confused by the club member's animosity to the booking system..
Sunday mornings before 11.30 have to be booked
Tuesday mornings ( Ladies day) before 11 have to be booked...
Some comps have to be booked.

The Board are planning to introduce a hybrid system, trying to please everyone.
That will include booking times on Wednesdays and Fridays as well as every competition 
This is alongside the current booking requirements.

So.....we don't want a full time booking system but, it seems, we'll be OK with booking on, effectively,  3 full days....
Doesn't seem to be that big a jump to a full time booking system.....


----------



## banjofred (Sep 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			the great compromiser 

Click to expand...

I don't get your point. I'm fine with them reducing the numbers of roll ups (way too many in my opinion), I'm fine with them moving the roll ups out of those prime times that makes it easier for those who only play weekends to get a tee time earlier in the day (even though they could play in the roll up, but it's not how they want to play). There are ways to keep the booking system, roll ups, open up more free booking times on weekend mornings for individual bookings... seems like I'm compromising quite a lot.......and the compromise from the other side of the argument is...??? Well, no compromise....they just want the roll ups to die a quick death so they can get on with the way they want to play. 

Compromise means both sides to a discussion need to give up something they want and meet towards the middle. Am I wrong?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 11, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Thats all very well, but the last two clubs I joined I didn't know any other members. One had roll ups every week and drawn competitions, and I made good friends with loads of people within weeks. The second one has no drawn competitions and obviously no roll ups since I joined.

Roll ups and drawn competition tee times are brilliant for new members who join, as I did, having relocated with work to a new area.
		
Click to expand...

100% this. I moved to Warrington, and I think it's fair to name Poulton Park as a simply superb club for new members, every single medal was drawn, played with different people every week, and within a couple of months I knew most of the regular medal players. I've been a member at half a dozen clubs, and without hesitation I'd name PP as the friendliest I've been at.


----------



## IanM (Sep 13, 2021)

Sounds like someone trying to stir thi garlic up at Cotswold Edge 



__ https://www.facebook.com/207897899253839/posts/4430537333656520


----------

